# Arizona them dirty spic,jews



## Dark Geared God (Apr 23, 2010)

PHOENIX - Gov. Jan Brewer ignored criticism from President Barack Obama on Friday and signed into law a bill supporters said would take handcuffs off police in dealing with illegal immigration in Arizona, the nation's busiest gateway for human and drug smuggling from Mexico. 
With hundreds of protesters outside the state Capitol shouting that the bill would lead to civil rights abuses, Brewer said critics were "overreacting" and that she wouldn't tolerate racial profiling. 
"We in Arizona have been more than patient waiting for Washington to act," Brewer said after signing the law. "But decades of inaction and misguided policy have created a dangerous and unacceptable situation." 



Earlier Friday, Obama called the Arizona bill "misguided" and instructed the Justice Department to examine it to see if it's legal. He also said the federal government must enact immigration reform at the national level — or leave the door open to "irresponsibility by others." 
"That includes, for example, the recent efforts in Arizona, which threaten to undermine basic notions of fairness that we cherish as Americans, as well as the trust between police and their communities that is so crucial to keeping us safe," Obama said. 
*'Spiral of pervasive fear'
*The legislation, sent to the Republican governor by the GOP-led Legislature, makes it a crime under state law to be in the country illegally. It also requires local police officers to question people about their immigration status if there is reason to suspect they are illegal immigrants, allows lawsuits against government agencies that hinder enforcement of immigration laws, and make it illegal to hire illegal immigrants for day labor or knowingly transport them. 
The law sends "a clear message that Arizona is unfriendly to undocumented aliens," said Peter Spiro, a Temple University law professor and author of the book "Beyond Citizenship: American Identity After Globalization."






Video


​ 
Immigration bill 'misguided,' Obama says
April 23: Telemundo's Jose Diaz-Balart reports.
Nightly News

Brewer signed the bill in a state auditorium about a mile from the Capitol complex where some 2,000 demonstrators booed when county Supervisor Mary Rose Wilcox announced that "the governor did not listen to our prayers."
"It's going to change our lives," said Emilio Almodovar, a 13-year-old American citizen from Phoenix. "We can't walk to school any more. We can't be in the streets anymore without the pigs thinking we're illegal immigrants." 
Protesters gathered in Miami Friday evening at the Freedom Tower, where thousands of Cuban refugees were processed after fleeing the communist revolution. 
"A thousand people a day are being deported. A thousand families being destroyed. And this comes at a very high moral and financial cost to this nation," said Maria Rodriguez, executive director of the Florida Immigration Coalition. 
The Mexican American Legal Defense and Education Fund said it plans a legal challenge to the law, arguing it "launches Arizona into a spiral of pervasive fear, community distrust, increased crime and costly litigation, with nationwide repercussions." 
William Sanchez, president of the National Coalition of Latino Clergy and Christian Leaders Legal Defense Fund, said his group is preparing a federal lawsuit against Arizona to stop the law from being applied. The group represents 30,000 Evangelical churches nationwide, including 300 Latino pastors in Arizona. 
"Millions of Latinos around the country are shocked," Sanchez said. 
Mexico has warned the proposal could affect cross-border relations. On Thursday, Mexico's Senate unanimously passed a resolution urging Brewer to veto the law. 
"Police in Arizona already treat migrants worse than animals," said Francisco Loureiro, an activist who runs a migrant shelter in the border town of Nogales, Mexico. "There is already a hunt for migrants, and now it will be open season under the cover of a law." 
Guatemalan Vice President Rafael Estrada said the law "is a step back for those migrants who have fought" for their rights. Guatemala's Foreign Relations Department decried the measure in a statement saying "it threatens basic notions of justice." 
The bill will take effect in late July or early August, and Brewer ordered the state's law enforcement licensing agency to develop a training course on how to implement it without violating civil rights. 
"We must enforce the law evenly, and without regard to skin color, accent, or social status," she said. "We must prove the alarmists and the cynics wrong." 
Brewer, who faces a tough election battle and growing anger in the state over illegal immigrants, said the law "protects every Arizona citizen." 
*'Political handcuffs'
*Anti-immigrant anger has swelled in the past month, after rancher Rob Krentz was found dead on his land north of Douglas, near the Mexico border. Authorities believe he was fatally shot by an illegal immigrant possibly connected to a drug smuggling cartel. 
Arizona has an estimated 460,000 illegal immigrants, and its harsh, remote desert serves as the corridor for the majority of illegal immigrants and drugs moving north into the U.S. from Mexico. 
U.S. Rep. Raul Grijalva, a Democrat, said he closed his Arizona offices at noon Friday after his staff in Yuma and Tucson were flooded with calls this week, some from people threatening violent acts and shouting racial slurs. He called on businesses and groups looking for convention and meeting locations to boycott Arizona. 

Click for related content

Timeline: U.S. immigration policy
Key players in the immigration debate
theGrio opinion: New law legalizes racial profiling



The bill's Republican sponsor, state Rep. Russell Pearce of Mesa, said Obama and other critics of the bill were "against law enforcement, our citizens and the rule of law." 
Pearce said the legislation would remove "political handcuffs" from police and help drive illegal immigrants from the state. 
"Illegal is illegal," said Pearce. "We'll have less crime. We'll have lower taxes. We'll have safer neighborhoods. We'll have shorter lines in the emergency rooms. We'll have smaller classrooms.

About time the enforce the law down in the southwwest


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sitch thats way too serious for the anything goes forum this forums for Saney bashing, Pussy showing, and Weld talking bout assfuckin chicken wing. Oh and fish sticks


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 23, 2010)

well i figure a few might say or use Xrated word thats why i put it here as 
for saney(susan) he can get a beta-al neovar butt flush ...


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

You know susan has been conspicously quiet today. I wonder if he had anal complications?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 23, 2010)

Could be her time of the month or poney and welding are running a train on her..


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Could be her time of the month or poney and welding are running a train on her..


 Her time of da month Im sure weld and poney have higher standards than that


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2010)

supp jews, where's the pork?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 23, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Could be her time of the month or poney and welding are running a train on her..


----------



## weldingman (Apr 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> PHOENIX - Gov. Jan Brewer ignored criticism from President Barack Obama on Friday and signed into law a bill supporters said would take handcuffs off police in dealing with illegal immigration in Arizona, the nation's busiest gateway for human and drug smuggling from Mexico.
> With hundreds of protesters outside the state Capitol shouting that the bill would lead to civil rights abuses, Brewer said critics were "overreacting" and that she wouldn't tolerate racial profiling.
> "We in Arizona have been more than patient waiting for Washington to act," Brewer said after signing the law. "But decades of inaction and misguided policy have created a dangerous and unacceptable situation."
> 
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I must admit SIT has some politcal views that makes since, but like my boy jcar said this forum is about sniffing ass, fucking farm animals and scatting, DP'S, lezzbos and farting and shit get it, u know disscusting vial shit. Midget fucking, ect


 
See you in church Wankingman


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2010)

Okay, so a black man is trying to say that there's something wrong with enforcing laws to keep illegal Mexicans out of this country?

Fuck him.  That piece of shit needs to be sent the fuck to Kenya where his father is from.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2010)

I say we shoot all the Mexicans!

And after that, i'll need help with a BA butt flush.. WHOS WITH ME!?


----------



## twarrior (Apr 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> PHOENIX - Gov. Jan Brewer ignored criticism from President Barack Obama on Friday and signed into law a bill supporters said would take handcuffs off police in dealing with illegal immigration in Arizona, the nation's busiest gateway for human and drug smuggling from Mexico.
> 
> It's about damn time someone took action.
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

Kudos to Gov. Jan Brewer on ignoring criticism from President Barack Obama. If she signed a bill to reduce crime then more power to her. Let's see if it works, though. The article mentioned "an estimated 460,000 illegal immigrants" which seems more than the local police could hope to round up.

Apparently, Arizona Senator John McCain has a similar thought and is "requesting the immediate deployment of 3,000 National Guard troops and a permanent increase of 3,000 more Custom and Border Protection Agents along the state???s border by 2015."

I liked the one quote regarding Operation Streamline. 

???If you come into America and you???re here illegally, guess what? There  is no catch and release. You should be detained for 14 to 21 days and  then formally deported. You come  back, guess what? You???re going to prison. That???s what we???ve got to do.??? 
Sheriff Paul Babeu 

More on McCan and Babeau @ *CNSNews.com - Arizona Sheriff Says Cops Are Being Killed by Illegal Aliens; Joins Call for U.S. Troops at Border*

Babeau's quote is catchy and seems fair to me, however all their efforts will be stymied by a legal system bent on helping criminals at seemingly every turn.

On the other hand, people might want to check out "A Day Without a Mexican" at the earliest opportunity. 
*
A Day Without a Mexican (2004) - TV Shack* 















*A Day without a Mexican, hulu - Google Search*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm from AZ grew up there went to ASU, a great place but it was slowly turning into a 3rd world nation. when you walk out the front door and no one speaks english and 15 years ago everyone did .then i have a problem with that..but anyone who has lived in the southwestknows this..Sorry for  posting this here next time where should i post it in chat..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Kudos to Gov. Jan Brewer on ignoring criticism from President Barack Obama. If she signed a bill to reduce crime then more power to her. Let's see if it works, though. The article mentioned "an estimated 460,000 illegal immigrants" which seems more than the local police could hope to round up.
> 
> Apparently, Arizona Senator John McCain has a similar thought and is "requesting the immediate deployment of 3,000 National Guard troops and a permanent increase of 3,000 more Custom and Border Protection Agents along the state???s border by 2015."
> 
> ...


 
LOl i saw that movie a day without mexicans.. funny the world would not stop here if they left ......


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 24, 2010)

twarrior said:


> The Situation said:
> 
> 
> > PHOENIX - Gov. Jan Brewer ignored criticism from President Barack Obama on Friday and signed into law a bill supporters said would take handcuffs off police in dealing with illegal immigration in Arizona, the nation's busiest gateway for human and drug smuggling from Mexico.
> ...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)

We need landmines along the southern border.  They're much cheaper than a fucking spic fence and they stop every last fucking wetback man, woman, and child, dead in their fucking smelly disgusting tracks.  A 700 mile long pile of dead wetbacks would make for one helluva beautiful tourist attraction.

And fuck Obama.  He'll go down in the history books as an even bigger joke than Jimmy Carter, who himself is another loser that the democrats still look up to as a hero.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We need landmines along the southern border.  They're much cheaper than a fucking spic fence and they stop every last fucking wetback man, woman, and child, dead in their fucking smelly disgusting tracks.  A 700 mile long pile of dead wetbacks would make for one helluva beautiful tourist attraction.
> 
> And fuck Obama.  He'll go down in the history books as an even bigger joke than Jimmy Carter, who himself is another loser that the democrats still look up to as a hero.



We should put some military bases along the border and create a strip of land between the US and that shit hole (known to some as Mexico) that the military can use as a bombing and weapons testing area.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 24, 2010)

BUT WHEN IN DOUBT <<<BLAME BUSH


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I'm from AZ grew up there went to ASU, a great place but it was slowly turning into a 3rd world nation. when you walk out the front door and no one speaks english and 15 years ago everyone did .then i have a problem with that..but anyone who has lived in the southwestknows this..Sorry for  posting this here next time where should i post it in chat..



I lived in Mesa for three years.

How about all those dumpster babies?  Mexican parents throwing their newborns into dumpsters in the middle of the summer (110F/43C) to cook to death.

Horrible, disgusting, people.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I lived in Mesa for three years.
> 
> How about all those dumpster babies?  Mexican parents throwing their newborns into dumpsters in the middle of the summer (110F/43C) to cook to death.
> 
> Horrible, disgusting, people.



Filthy dogs I tell ya!  The whole lotta them!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I lived in Mesa for three years.
> 
> How about all those dumpster babies? Mexican parents throwing their newborns into dumpsters in the middle of the summer (110F/43C) to cook to death.
> 
> Horrible, disgusting, people.


 
yea in the late 80's it wasn't as bad i join the army and was gone 6 years pop in for a visit wetbacks every where.. crime out of control all the nice clubs u had to carry a gun someone was always getting shot ..i hope this clean up that problem..i hope i still have a rental house out there I make some good money off it.....


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> LOl i saw that movie a day without mexicans.. funny the world would not stop here if they left ......



The article mentioned an estimated almost half million illegals, though. Aren't _some _of them working? Do illegals receive public assistance in Arizona?


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> The article mentioned an estimated almost half million illegals, though. Aren't _some _of them working? Do illegals receive public assistance in Arizona?



yes, many of them are working (majority of them IMO, but thats just a total guess) considering the main reason why the overwhelming majority of them came here to work.  Illegals can't receive federal or state benefits of direct monetary value.  The only benefits I've heard of are education and emergency room care...and trust me, you don't want either when you are that far down the feeding trough.

Living in south Vail, AZ...I can tell you that illegal border traffic is pretty freaking intense.  I've seen groups of illegals walking through the Coronado National Forest next to my property, and border patrol runs 24/7/365 in my neck of the woods.  Helicopters flying by at night (really pisses off the locals, but moving here from chicago, I'm used to the noise).  I was in downtown TUcson running some errands Friday, and saw the full on protest (and counter protest across the street).  People are pretty pumped about this topic here.

I think I"m the only one who is apathetic towards it all.  I came down here in July...its kind of like a watching a circus act when people talk about it here.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2010)

It's mind boggling the way people turn this into a racism issue when we're just talking about enforcing basic common sense laws that are already on the books.  Then again, when a sensitive  issue like race is involved, common sense always manages to go out the window.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2010)

The "Oh, woe is me" shit is flaring up.

"The law also requires legal immigrants to carry their alien registration documents at all times. But U.S. citizens like Mejia, who identifies herself as *Chicana*, says she carries her driver's license, voter registration card and school fingerprint card at all times out of fear of being racially profiled."

Racially profiled?  You men that just because the vast majority of Messicans are here illegally, it's racial profiling to assume that any given one is illegal?  When did common sense become against the law.

Fuck that mustached bitch and all her people.

As one guy put it in the article, "One of the few enumerated, delegated and specified duties and powers given to the federal government in the Constitution is to provide for the common defense of the nation. In this they have failed by not securing the border and by not keeping immigration law up to date with the needs of our nation".

But the chewie lawyer says, "Victor Viramontes, senior legal counsel for the Mexican American Legal Defense and Education Fund, said his organization plans to ask the federal government for a permanent injunction to prevent the law from taking effect."

I'm all for starting a Messican Get The Fuck Out of My Country Fund.  Anyone with me?

The chewie lawyer goes on, "Sometimes it's politically expedient to target undocumented immigrants and push them further into shadows, but they're already some of the most vulnerable to civil rights abuse, and the Legislature's role should be to protect these contributing members of society."

They are here illegally, they have no rights but to get their asses booted out of the country.  Contributing memebers?  When did murder, GTA, and graffiti become contributions?

So let's see, the people from the article who don't like the bill are:


Mejia (mustached bitch)
Victor Viramontes (chewie lawyer)
Jeff Santino, student (do they teach GTA in school now?)

So a bunch of Mexicans don't like it that they're third-world brethren can't just stroll around here illegally?  What a shit people that need to be tossed back into the shit hold from which they came.

God I fucking that them.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2010)

Why don't the spics just go back to their own shit hole cuntry and protest to their corrupt govt that they want better living and working conditions so that they don't have to flee their homes in order to put fude on their children?  WTF do they have to come here and protest everytime we hint that we might start enforcing our own immigration laws, as every country in the world now does?  Fukkin smelly wetbacks.  I hope the KKK will start policing our borders themselves and shooting every man, woman, and child on site who dares to sneak across.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Why don't the spics just go back to their own shit hole cuntry and protest to their corrupt govt that they want better living and working conditions so that they don't have to flee their homes in order to put fude on their children?  WTF do they have to come here and protest everytime we hint that we might start enforcing our own immigration laws, as every country in the world now does?  Fukkin smelly wetbacks.  I hope the KKK will start policing our borders themselves and shooting every man, woman, and child on site who dares to sneak across.



In Mexico, if you're there illegally, you have no rights.  Even if you get citizenship there, you still don't have all the rights of someone born there.

The chewies are demanding rights that don't even exist in the tiolet they come from.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2010)

Meatzak originally posted this.  This is three years out of date, so the effects would be even greater now.

*What if 20 Million Illegal Aliens Vacated America?*

        Tina Griego, journalist for the Denver Rocky Mountain News wrote a 
column titled, "Mexican Visitor's Lament" -- 10/25/07.

        She interviewed Mexican journalist Evangelina Hernandez while visiting Denver last week. Hernandez said, "They (illegal aliens) pay rent, buy groceries, buy clothes...What Happens to your country's economy if 20 million people go away?" That's a good question - it deserves an answer. Over 80 percent of Americans demand secured borders and illegal migration  
stopped. But what would happen if all 20 million or more vacated America? The answers may surprise you!

        In California, if 3.5 million illegal aliens moved back to Mexico, it would leave an extra $10.2 billion to spend on overloaded school systems, bankrupt hospitals and overrun prisons. It would leave highways cleaner, safer and less congested. Everyone could understand one another as English became the dominant language again.

        In Colorado, 500,000 illegal migrants, plus their 300,000 kids and grand-kids - would move back 'home', mostly to Mexico. That would save Coloradans an estimated $2 billion (other experts say $7 billion) annually in taxes that pay for schooling, medical, social-services and incarceration costs. It means 12,000 gang members would vanish out of Denver alone.

        Colorado would save more than $20 million in prison costs, and the terror that those 7,300 alien criminals set upon local citizens. Denver Officer Don Young and hundreds of Colorado victims would not have suffered death, accidents, rapes and other crimes by illegals.

        Denver Public Schools would not suffer a 67 percent drop-out/flunk-out rate because of thousands of illegal alien students speaking 41 different languages. At least 200,000 vehicles would vanish from our gridlocked cities in Colorado.

        Denver's four percent unemployment rate would vanish as our working poor would gain jobs at a living wage. 

        In Florida, 1.5 million illegals would return the Sunshine State back to America, the rule of law, and English.

        In Chicago, Illinois, 2.1 million illegals would free up hospitals, schools, prisons and highways for a safer, cleaner and more crime-free experience.

        If 20 million illegal aliens returned 'home' --

        If 20 million illegal aliens returned 'home', the U.S. Economy wouldreturn to the rule of law. Employers would hire legal American citizens at a living wage. Everyone would pay their fair share of taxes because they wouldn't be working off the books. That would result in an additional $401 Billion in IRS income taxes collected annually, and an equal amount for local, state and city coffers.

       No more push '1' for Spanish or '2' for English. No more confusion in American schools that now must contend with over 100 languages that degrade the educational system for American kids. Our overcrowded schools would lose more than two million illegal alien kids at a cost of billions in ESL and free breakfasts and lunches.

        We would lose 500,000 illegal criminal alien inmates at a cost of more than $1.6 billion annually. That includes 15,000 MS-13 gang members who distribute $130 billion in drugs annually would vacate our country.

        In cities like L.A., 20,000 members of the '18th Street Gang' would vanish from our nation. No more Mexican forgery gangs for ID theft from Americans! No more foreign rapists and child molesters!

         Losing more than 20 million people would clear up our crowded highways and gridlock. Cleaner air and less drinking and driving American deaths by illegal aliens! 

        America's economy is drained. Taxpayers are harmed. Employers get rich. Over $80 billion annually wouldn't return to the aliens' home countries by cash transfers. Illegal migrants earned half that money untaxed, which further drains America's economy - which currently suffers an $8.7 trillion debt.

        At least 400,000 anchor babies would not be born in our country, costing us $109 billion per year per cycle. At least 86 hospitals in California, Georgia and Florida would still be operating instead of being bankrupt out of existence because illegals pay nothing via the EMTOLA Act.

      Americans wouldn't suffer thousands of TB and hepatitis cases rampant in our country-brought in by illegals unscreened at our borders.

        Our cities would see 20 million less people driving, polluting and grid locking our cities. It would also put the 'progressives' on the horns of a dilemma; illegal aliens and their families cause 11 percent of our greenhouse gases.

        Over one million of Mexico's poorest citizens now live inside and along our border from Brownsville, Texas to San Diego, California in what the New York Times called, "colonias" or new neighborhoods. Trouble is, those living areas resemble Bombay and Calcutta where grinding poverty, filth, diseases, drugs, crimes, no sanitation and worse. They live without sewage, clean water, streets, elec tricity, roads or any kind of sanitation.

The New York Times reported them to be America's new "Third World" inside our own country. Within 20 years, at their current growth rate, they expect 20 million residents of those colonias. (I've seen them personally in Texas and Arizona; it's sickening beyond anything you can imagine.) By enforcing our laws, we could repatriate them back to Mexico.

        We should invite 20 million aliens to go home, fix their own countries and/or make a better life in Mexico. We already invite a million people into our country legally more than all other countries combined annually. We cannot and must not allow anarchy at our borders, more anarchy within our borders and growing lawlessness at every level in our nation.

It's time to stand up for our country, our culture, our civilization and our way of life.

       Interesting Statistics.  Here are 14 reasons illegal aliens should vacate America, and I hope they are forwarded over and over again until they are read so many times that the reader gets sick of reading them: 

        1. $11 billion to $22 billion dollars are spent each year on welfare to illegal aliens.  FAIR: : Immigration and Welfare

        2. $2.2 billion dollars are spent each year on food assistance programs such as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens.  Center for Immigration Studies

         3. $2.5 billion dollars are spent each year on Medicaid for illegal aliens.  Center for Immigration Studies

        4. $12 billion dollars are spent each year on primary and secondary school education for children here illegally and they cannot speak a word of English!  CNN.com - Transcripts

        5. $17 billion dollars are spent each year for education for the American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor babies. CNN.com - Transcripts

        6. $3 Million Dollars PER DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens.  CNN.com - Transcripts 

        7. 30% percent of all federal prison inmates are illegal aliens. CNN.com - Transcripts

        8. $90 bill ion dollars are spent each year on illegal aliens for welfare & social services by the American taxpayers. CNN.com - Transcripts 

        9. $200 billion dollars per year in suppressed American wages are caused by the illegal aliens. CNN.com - Transcripts 

        10. The illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children, are going to make a huge additional crime probl em in the US. CNN.com - Transcripts 

        11. During the year 2005, there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our southern border with as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from terrorist countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroine, and marijuana crossed into the U.S. from the southern border. http://tinyurl.com/t9sht

        12. The National Policy Institute, estimates that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion, or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period.& nbsp; National Policy Institute - Publications 

        13. In 2006, illegal aliens sent home $45 BILLION in remittances back to their countries of origin.  Wooldridge - How Much Further Into This Nightmare?

        14. The dark side of illegal immigration: Nearly one million sex crimes are committed by illegal immigrants in the United States!" http://www.drdsk.com/articleshtml

     The total cost is a whopping $338.3 BILLION DOLLARS A YEAR!!!


----------



## diablomex (Apr 25, 2010)

man,you guys are a piece of work.i dont think you guys hear anything else than your own thinking .theirs ways to do thing and theirs stupid ways to do things.and that governor is stupid.everybody wants to blame the illegals.their are better ways to do things.number one, better inforce the laws on bussiness,to not hire illegals.thats the main reason why they come here,because their are bussinesses out there hiring them.and make the process easier to come across the border legally.the reason why they come across the border,because the process takes too long,and theirs a long line.make the process better and send some of our men and women from iraq,on the border.that would take care of most of it.plus the police captains i believe, are not with that law.because its too much work,and their gonna lose confidence in those communities.stop being ignorant and rascist,and be for some common sense stuff.some people are stuck back in the 50's,its 2010.wake up,i know change is scary.but it is going to happen whether you like or not.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2010)

diablomex said:


> man,you guys are a piece of work.i dont think you guys hear anything else than your own thinking .theirs ways to do thing and theirs stupid ways to do things.and that governor is stupid.everybody wants to blame the illegals.their are better ways to do things.number one, better inforce the laws on bussiness,to not hire illegals.thats the main reason why they come here,because their are bussinesses out there hiring them.and make the process easier to come across the border legally.the reason why they come across the border,because the process takes too long,and theirs a long line.make the process better and send some of our men and women from iraq,on the border.that would take care of most of it.plus the police captains i believe, are not with that law.because its too much work,and their gonna lose confidence in those communities.stop being ignorant and rascist,and be for some common sense stuff.some people are stuck back in the 50's,its 2010.wake up,i know change is scary.but it is going to happen whether you like or not.



So, we should not bother to actually enforce a law like being in the US illegal?  Why not just stop enforcing other laws because they make work and some people don't like them?  We don't because you don't pander to criminals.  Also, the cops wouldn't have to bother with it so much if they borders were locked down tightly and the currently illegals removed.  We have a military that's more than capable of doing it.

Make it easier to cross the border?  Bullshit.  There are immigration laws for a reason.  Among other things, it's to keep the population numbers in control so that the infrastructure doesn't fall apart.  It's also meant to keep the undesirables out.  It's meant to benefit _*Americans*_, not Mexicans.  And if Mexicans don't like it, though, they're not Americans.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2010)

diablomex said:


> man,you guys are a piece of work.i dont think you guys hear anything else than your own thinking .theirs ways to do thing and theirs stupid ways to do things.and that governor is stupid.everybody wants to blame the illegals.their are better ways to do things.number one, better inforce the laws on bussiness,to not hire illegals.thats the main reason why they come here,because their are bussinesses out there hiring them.and make the process easier to come across the border legally.the reason why they come across the border,because the process takes too long,and theirs a long line.make the process better and send some of our men and women from iraq,on the border.that would take care of most of it.plus the police captains i believe, are not with that law.because its too much work,and their gonna lose confidence in those communities.stop being ignorant and rascist,and be for some common sense stuff.some people are stuck back in the 50's,its 2010.wake up,i know change is scary.but it is going to happen whether you like or not.



I think this is prolly a 15 y/o kid.  No need to waste time reading and responding.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## diablomex (Apr 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I think this is prolly a 15 y/o kid.  No need to waste time reading and responding.



15 years old, I wish. Im 34. I've been on these forums for a couple of years now.The things that come out of some of your mouths, just so crazy. No real thinking, or common sense,or middle ground. How do you solve your day to day problems. People like you guys are all talk, if your so serious about some kind of immigration reform to take care of some of these problems, go make some noise at washington.Its not no ones fault,but the peoples and washington,for not taking care of this a long time ago.Everybody like to talk shit, but no one wants to solve the problem. Its good for election time, to get some vote.then it fades away.Democrats and republican presidents alike, keep passing the problem a long to the next one.So keep being part of the problem, and talk all your stuff,and get nothing done.It would be so refreshing to hear, real common sense solutions . Instead of, the same clan talk we've been hearing for years.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 25, 2010)

DOMS said:


> So, we should not bother to actually enforce a law like being in the US illegal?  Why not just stop enforcing other laws because they make work and some people don't like them?  We don't because you don't pander to criminals.  Also, the cops wouldn't have to bother with it so much if they borders were locked down tightly and the currently illegals removed.  We have a military that's more than capable of doing it.
> 
> Make it easier to cross the border?  Bullshit.  There are immigration laws for a reason.  Among other things, it's to keep the population numbers in control so that the infrastructure doesn't fall apart.  It's also meant to keep the undesirables out.  It's meant to benefit _*Americans*_, not Mexicans.  And if Mexicans don't like it, though, they're not Americans.



Your so full of it. Did you hear what i was saying. Did you think i was saying to make a big hole in the fence to make it easier to cross.NOOO!!Theirs a reason for what or why things happen. Do some research, and ask why they even cross the border. Crossing the border,is not free.In or out. Its because the paperwork and the waiting list, is a long process.You make the process better,and that way they come in legally .Open your eyes wider,so you can make sure your reading everything i wrote.I said put the millitary on our border.You can believe what you want, and thats your right .But I think, my ideas are good start. And stop getting mad at the illegals , get mad at the bussinesses that hire them. Thats the real criminal.If they wouldn't hire them.They wouldn't even come. Just like drugs,as long as theirs' a want for them, theirs gonna be dealers.Common sense.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2010)

The Minute Men are a good place to start if you want to do something to help.  You can donate time and money.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2010)

diablomex said:


> Your so full of it. Did you hear what i was saying. Did you think i was saying to make a big hole in the fence to make it easier to cross.NOOO!!Theirs a reason for what or why things happen. Do some research, and ask why they even cross the border. Crossing the border,is not free.In or out. Its because the paperwork and the waiting list, is a long process.You make the process better,and that way they come in legally .Open your eyes wider,so you can make sure your reading everything i wrote.I said put the millitary on our border.You can believe what you want, and thats your right .But I think, my ideas are good start. And stop getting mad at the illegals , get mad at the bussinesses that hire them. Thats the real criminal.If they wouldn't hire them.They wouldn't even come. Just like drugs,as long as theirs' a want for them, theirs gonna be dealers.Common sense.



And I said that the immigration process should not be made any easier.  For starters, they should undo the damage that Jimmy Carter did and make it mandatory to speak English if you even want to try to become a citizen.

Right now I believe the penalty is $50,000 for hiring an illegal.  They should triple it.

And yes, I am angry with the business that hire illegals.  Which is one of the reasons why I stopped shopping at Wal-mart.  However, the business aren't the ones stealing cars, write graffiti all over, and murdering Americans.  So yes, I can be made at, and hate, the illegals.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 25, 2010)

DOMS said:


> And I said that the immigration process should not be made any easier.  For starters, they should undo the damage that Jimmy Carter did and make it mandatory to speak English if you even want to try to become a citizen.
> 
> Right now I believe the penalty is $50,000 for hiring an illegal.  They should triple it.
> 
> And yes, I am angry with the business that hire illegals.  Which is one of the reasons why I stopped shopping at Wal-mart.  However, the business aren't the ones stealing cars, write graffiti all over, and murdering Americans.  So yes, I can be made at, and hate, the illegals.



At our walmart theirs none .illegals are not the only ones that commit crime, americans do the same thing.thats the lamest thing to say.yes i do believe we need to handle this. lets  have a real conversation.everytime i hear that, i feel like laughing . its such a joke,to say that. all races ,have a group of people that do crimes. did you know, white males are the most prone to be serial murderers, and rapist.Crime is crime.thats what the police is for. too many crazy people out there, cant argue on key points . try to come together and find some middle ground, to solve this problem.this one lady came out, and blamed illegals for 9 11.lets be better than that.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2010)

diablomex said:


> No -=snip=- middle ground.



Hey, hey! This _IS _the Internet.







*YOU* and your _crazy talk_ about middle ground!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2010)

diablomex said:


> At our walmart theirs none .illegals are not the only ones that commit crime, americans do the same thing.thats the lamest thing to say.yes i do believe we need to handle this. lets  have a real conversation.everytime i hear that, i feel like laughing . its such a joke,to say that. all races ,have a group of people that do crimes. did you know, white males are the most prone to be serial murderers, and rapist.Crime is crime.thats what the police is for. too many crazy people out there, cant argue on key points . try to come together and find some middle ground, to solve this problem.this one lady came out, and blamed illegals for 9 11.lets be better than that.



Of course Americans commit crimes, but they do it--and get this--*in America*.  If a Mexican wants to commit crimes in Mexico, I don't give a rat's ass, but they damn well don't have the right to come here and commit crimes.  Hell, there_ very presence_ is a crime.

As for the serial killer part, I've already discussed that in another thread, in which I owned.  If you really want to go down that road, expect to get your shit ruined.  I can provide fact after fact how Mexicans commit more crimes per capita than whites.

They're flooding into this country illegally and ruining it.  There is no middle ground.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 25, 2010)

diablomex said:


> At our walmart theirs none .illegals are not the only ones that commit crime, americans do the same thing.thats the lamest thing to say.yes i do believe we need to handle this. lets have a real conversation.everytime i hear that, i feel like laughing . its such a joke,to say that. all races ,have a group of people that do crimes. did you know, white males are the most prone to be serial murderers, and rapist.Crime is crime.thats what the police is for. too many crazy people out there, cant argue on key points . try to come together and find some middle ground, to solve this problem.this one lady came out, and blamed illegals for 9 11.lets be better than that.


 
once again when 24% of prison population is here illegally . it got to make you wonder..and there not there for jay-walking...i know what about the other 76% well tehre americans they fuckup... ya know if you try that protest bullshit in mexico and you are not a mexican national.. guess what? straight to jail for 2 years not questions how hard is it to become a mexican national if you wanted to be one? 1 u have to speak the language 2 write it. read it. and a 20 pge letter why you would be a burden to the mexican goverment and what you have to offer the community . in a nut shell they don't want people leaching off there system .. go look it up all i said is true but stick your head in the sand some more


----------



## diablomex (Apr 25, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Of course Americans commit crimes, but they do it--and get this--*in America*.  If a Mexican wants to commit crimes in Mexico, I don't give a rat's ass, but they damn well don't have the right to come here and commit crimes.  Hell, there_ very presence_ is a crime.
> 
> As for the serial killer part, I've already discussed that in another thread, in which I owned.  If you really want to go down that road, expect to get your shit ruined.  I can provide fact after fact how Mexicans commit more crimes per capita than whites.
> 
> They're flooding into this country illegally and ruining it.  There is no middle ground.



the true color comes out.meaning , your not rational. just angry.and oh yea,remember mexicans only make a dent in our population,compared to whites.think about that when you look at the percentages.i already researched all that stuff a long time ago.and your wrong.on welfare too.remember disability , and social security is considered welfare too.whites win,on that too.you have to count all the programs.anyways, im not going to waste my time anymore on this subject anymore.your ignorant,rascist, and hateful.so i'll let you go ,so you guys can talk your rascist shit.so throw a party . im off to the next issue.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2010)

diablomex said:


> the true color comes out.meaning , your not rational. just angry.and oh yea,remember mexicans only make a dent in our population,compared to whites.think about that when you look at the percentages.i already researched all that stuff a long time ago.and your wrong.on welfare too.remember disability , and social security is considered welfare too.whites win,on that too.you have to count all the programs.anyways, im not going to waste my time anymore on this subject anymore.your ignorant,rascist, and hateful.so i'll let you go ,so you guys can talk your rascist shit.so throw a party . im off to the next issue.



Your a Mexican that just wants more Mexicans to flood into the US.

Wrong?  _*I've seen it with my own eyes!*_  I visited Utah in 1993.  There were no Mexicans and there were only two shootings the entire year.  Now there are tons of Mexicans and there are tons of shootings; and it's always Juan doing the shooting.  Mexicans congregate in west Salt Lake.  Care to guess where the the highest crime rate is in Salt Lake?   As the Mexicans has flooded into Utah, the crime has exploded.

So, you can deny whatever you want, but it doesn't change the _*fact*_ that Mexicans come from a third world crap hole, and bring that third world lifestyle with them. _A god damn fact._


----------



## GFR (Apr 25, 2010)

What ever you read about illegals having babies in American Hospitals ( no insurance) take that number and triple it at least.

Oh and once the dirty scum crank out that baby, no police or immigration people come to take mommy or daddy away.....all of them are free to stay in the USA.


People cry about national health care, well guess what it has been here for years and most of it goes to criminal Mexican scum. 



Best thing to do is nuke Mexico right away.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 25, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> What ever you read about illegals having babies in American Hospitals ( no insurance) take that number and triple it at least.
> 
> Oh and once the dirty scum crank out that baby, no police or immigration people come to take mommy or daddy away.....all of them are free to stay in the USA.
> 
> ...




Nah, alls we need is a 100ft wide mote along the entire border, with crocodiles, surrounded by razor wire and land mines.  Maybe we could have a few stretches here and there w/out the razor wire and mines just to watch them try to cross the mote.  It would be used to make a reality TV program which would more than bankroll the whole border security operation.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nah, alls we need is a 100ft wide mote along the entire border, with crocodiles, surrounded by razor wire and land mines. Maybe we could have a few stretches here and there w/out the razor wire and mines just to watch them try to cross the mote. It would be used to make a reality TV program which would more than bankroll the whole border security operation.


 
Shit they would eat the crocodiles and make it across the desert. if they took out them watering stations most would stop


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2010)

A great opinion piece on the blight of illegals.

*FROM CNN's Jack Cafferty:*
 So Arizona passes a tough law against illegal immigration and suddenly they get Washington's attention.

 One poll finds 70 percent of Arizona voters support the new law... hey, maybe we better do something too. So like the lemmings they are when they smell a chance to score political points... and some of them need a lot of help with the midterms approaching - there is talk now of rushing immigration reform through Congress.

 President Obama called the Arizona law "misguided." What is misguided, Mr. President, is the federal government's refusal to enforce the laws already on the books. Read the Arizona law... parts of it are word-for-word the same as the federal laws - which continue to be ignored.

 Now we'll hear all sorts of blathering from our Washington gerbils about the need for a new federal law. There will be press conferences, interviews, committee hearings, draft legislation, polling... all the usual carnival acts that accompany any hot-button issue in Washington, DC.

 Instead of simply closing the borders and enforcing the existing law so that they could turn their attention to something like the national debt and the fact that the country is bankrupt, we will get this freak show.

 Washington's position on illegal immigration is dishonest from the top down. No enforcement. No border security. Just pandering to the Hispanic voters and the corporations that hire the illegals.

 But when one of our states that is being ravage
d by the presence of 460,000 illegal aliens inside its borders does something about it, the president says that's "misguided."

 What a shame.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 26, 2010)

70% support the law....isn't a large percentage of Aridzona Hispanic?  Obviously their are some legals who have concerns about their illegal counter-parts making them look bad in their own country.....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>





maniclion said:


> 70% support the law....isn't a large percentage of Aridzona Hispanic?



Just because they're there, doesn't mean that they're doing so legally; which I believe is the governor's point.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 26, 2010)

maniclion said:


> 70% support the law....isn't a large percentage of Aridzona Hispanic? Obviously their are some legals who have concerns about their illegal counter-parts making them look bad in their own country.....


 
Yes any they are tired of these thugs screwing up the streets..with crime


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2010)

seriously, is there anything practical you can do with these illegals? Apart from round them up and send them off to concentration camp?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> seriously, is there anything practical you can do with these illegals? Apart from round them up and send them off to concentration camp?


 
Some work most leach off our SSI sysyem food stamps.. jsut we need to get a grip on this over flow of trash we seem to be getting


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> seriously, is there anything practical you can do with these illegals? Apart from round them up and send them off to concentration camp?



Round them up, send them to the bottom of Mexico.  Or Argentina.  I don't really care - they shouldn't be _here_.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Round them up, send them to the bottom of Mexico.  Or Argentina.  I don't really care - they shouldn't be _here_.



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to danzik17 again."

Exactly!  Just image what the nearly instantaneous benefits would be (I listed some above).  Just image the huge drop in crime.  I hope what the governor of Arizona did spreads to all the states that border that shit hole, aka Mexico.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 26, 2010)

__


----------



## toyman (Apr 28, 2010)

DOMS & gear  have it RIGHT!!! A mine field about 200 yards wide from one sea,the Gulf of Mexico to the Pacific Ocean. It could be dropped by the military, (it's a standard operation for THEM) On another note, I work at Walmarts near Detroit, SOOO many SPIGS (my name for them, a cross betrween Pigs & Spics,just like the way they leave the store, MESSY as HELL-we have good associates that clean up after them, quickly!!Hope that AZ bill is wokable legally. Thanks for reading my ranting!!


----------



## toyman (May 12, 2010)

DOMS..Thank You!!! I knew it was BAD, But not that bad... I work @ Walmarts near Detroit, I mean Spicoit. I work in the TOY dept., hence the username....Of ALL the non-whites that come into my dept. the spics, uhhh I mean people of Hispanic descent...HELL, my new name for THEM  is "SPIGS", because their kids are sooooo messy & discusting...I'll be watching them, and they won't even put a toy back when they KNOW they are being WATCHED...how BRAZEN  & CRASS. I could go on& on, but DON'T GET ME STARTED.....(oh,yeah,we have plenty of Arabs & Negroes too, no real problem, just normal kids, xcept some Arabs, girls with clothes over their faces...extreme MUSLIMS!!!) It's late her, I'm rambling... G'night


----------



## toyman (May 12, 2010)

Oh, yeah, It seems like half of the S's are ILLEGAL 'cause they can't even speak English, theit KIDS translate for them... I'd LOVE to get ICE??? in there, or is it Homeland security?? Help me out... need to call the right cops!!! Hope noone rats me out to management!!!


----------



## primopup (May 13, 2010)

Right on,brotha!!!


----------



## petphotos (May 18, 2010)

A few years ago, Oklahoma put in a law aimed at illegals and then saw many leaving the state to more tolerant areas. I have an old friend who spent years in Southern California and is now back in Oklahoma and he is thrilled by this way of handling of the problem.

I just spent 8 years in Southern Texas and had to deal with the Border and illegals every day. Others in the country don't have a clue. Ask the residents of El Paso about this.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 18, 2010)

toyman said:


> DOMS..Thank You!!! I knew it was BAD, But not that bad... I work @ Walmarts near Detroit, I mean Spicoit. I work in the TOY dept., hence the username....Of ALL the non-whites that come into my dept. the spics, uhhh I mean people of Hispanic descent...HELL, my new name for THEM  is "SPIGS", because their kids are sooooo messy & discusting...I'll be watching them, and they won't even put a toy back when they KNOW they are being WATCHED...how BRAZEN  & CRASS. I could go on& on, but DON'T GET ME STARTED.....(oh,yeah,we have plenty of Arabs & Negroes too, no real problem, just normal kids, xcept some Arabs, girls with clothes over their faces...extreme MUSLIMS!!!) It's late her, I'm rambling... G'night




JFC!  I'm fukkin scared to let my kids go in any w-mart toy dept now, knowing toyman might be in there.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 18, 2010)

At the end of the day, we all know there is only one solution and it's not more racist legislation.  We are all world citizens regardless of nationalities.  

Jane Guskin: Amnesty NOW: How and Why

Most analysts agree that the chances of immigration reform in the  first year or two of Obama's administration are extremely slim. We can't  expect politicians and policymakers to take action. The change we want  to see has to come from below. 
  We can make it happen if we unite around a common goal: swift,  practical, inclusive legalization NOW, as a first step, and eliminate  the backlog for people whose immigration cases are in process. Bring  people out of the shadows, resolve their status, reunite their families.  (And don't worry about what to call it -- amnesty, legalization,  regularization, path to citizenship, etc. We know what we're talking  about, and we're not fooling our opponents by coming up with new names  for it.)
  A simple bill we could get behind might look something like this:
  1) Change the "registry date" in the Immigration and Nationality Act  (INA), currently set at January 1, 1972, to January 1, 2006. That will  allow anyone here since that date to apply for residency through the  relatively straightforward registry process.
  2) Restore Section 245(i) of the INA, which lets people who entered  the U.S. without permission adjust their immigration status here without  having to first return home and face the punitive 10-year bar. Section  245(i) has been lapsed since 2000, leaving millions of people without  options to legalize.
  3) Get rid of the national origin quotas on family-based petitions  and expand the total number of family-based visas available, so people  don't have to wait 20 years to reunite with their relatives.
  4) Pass the Child Citizen Protection Act, which restores the power of  judges to weigh the impact on children when considering the deportation  of a parent.
  Those four steps will provide options for a huge number of people,  including those who would benefit from measures like the DREAM Act   (undocumented youth) or AgJobs (farmworkers.) If we're strong enough, we  can also win the Uniting American Families Act (equal immigration  rights for same-sex couples), a repeal of the harsh 1996 laws, an end to  employer sanctions and other badly-needed measures.
  We can win these changes now if we:
  - Mobilize, organize, march, petition. We need mobilizations twice as  big as the ones we saw between Valentine's Day and May Day in 2006, in  the months after the House passed anti-immigrant bill HR4437. Those  mobilizations changed the whole climate in Washington, leading the  Senate to approve a package that included AgJobs and the Dream Act.  Unfortunately, the mobilizations didn't continue past May 1, 2006, and  the measures approved by the Senate never made it through the House. 
  - Don't wait. The sooner we act, the sooner we'll see results. By the  time Obama's administration passes the 100-day mark on May 1, millions  of people should be marching in the streets and calling or visiting  their members of Congress.
  - Dialogue. Slogans and soundbites won't convince people who aren't  already on our side. We need to get people talking to each other about  immigration, sharing thoughts and experiences, working through fears and  doubts and taking a deeper look at the root causes. 
  Let's not forget that Congress, not the president, has power over  immigration. We don't need to convince Obama, we just need to make sure  that the Democrats in Congress understand that they will benefit from  swiftly passing a measure to legalize the undocumented -- and they will  pay a price if they don't. Latino voters were key in this latest  election, and even though many Latinos are not immigrants and many  immigrants are not Latino, a large number of US-born Latinos have  immigrant relatives, have experienced anti-immigrant racism and are  sympathetic to immigrants. Most naturalized immigrant voters are also  sympathetic, having struggled through the system themselves.
  Inclusive legalization can consolidate the demographic shift of rural  America and permanently change the electoral map. Many of the rural  areas which overwhelmingly voted for McCain include substantial  immigrant populations -- often working in agriculture, meatpacking or  other industries -- which have been clamoring for legalization. In  Finney County, southwestern Kansas, fewer than 10,000 people voted in  this year's presidential election, and McCain beat Obama by 35  percentage points (67%-32%). Yet on April 10, 2006, an estimated 3,000  to 4,000 people rallied for legalization in Garden City, the county  seat, out of a total population of around 30,000. McCain won with  similar numbers in nearby Ford County, where several thousand people  rallied for immigration reform in the county seat, Dodge City, in April  2006. Over in Madison County, Nebraska, with just over 13,500 voters,  McCain won 69%-30%; on April 10, 2006, the Tyson Fresh Meats pork plant  in the county seat, Madison, had to shut down because so many of its  employees walked out to demand legalization. McCain won with 62% of just  over 20,000 votes in Hall County, Nebraska, where on May 1, 2006,  hundreds marched in the county seat, Grand Island, for immigrant rights.  
  It's clear in the minds of most immigrants and their friends and  families that during eight years in power, the Republicans did nothing  good on immigration. Most people don't remember the anti-immigrant bills  approved under the Clinton administration, or that the last amnesty  came under a Republican presidency. So right now, while the Republican  Party is busy trying to develop a strategy for winning Latino support  without alienating its white racist base, the Democrats have a chance to  move. The Democratic Party needs to see that if it approves  legalization now, it will win the continuing loyalty of a large bloc of  existing voters, and at the same time create a large bloc of future  voters, spread over rural and urban areas, whose gratitude could boost  the party's standing over the next decades.  
  Will there be a backlash if Congress approves legalization? The 52%  of voters who elected Obama mostly don't hate immigrants, so they won't  get too riled up about legalization, and many will support it,  especially if we work to win over those still unconvinced. Among the  other 48% of voters, many probably resent immigrants and oppose  legalization, but three years from now, most will have forgotten about  it or will have gotten used to it. We will likely see a rise in hate  crimes and racist attacks over the next four years, with or without  legalization for immigrants, but a focus on dialogue will help to ensure  that hateful acts don't gain wide support. And if everyone has legal  status, at least immigrants will be able to report threats to police and  protest publicly when they are victimized.
  There's no time to waste. Any delays in pushing through legalization  will hurt its chances. We need to mobilize behind a united demand, and  make our voices heard every single day until we get what is needed. 
_
Jane Guskin is co-author of The Politics of Immigration: Questions and  Answers, published by Monthly Review Press in July 2007. She lives in  New York City, where she is interim co-director of the A.J. Muste  Memorial Institute, a grassroots foundation supporting nonviolent action  for social justice._


----------



## DOMS (May 18, 2010)

That's a load of shit.  You don't reward criminal activity.

The only thing a Mexican in America deserves is a boot in the ass.


----------



## maniclion (May 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> That's a load of shit.  You don't reward criminal activity.
> 
> The only thing a Mexican in America deserves is a boot in the ass.


They'll just come back so they can get the other boot and have a pair....


----------



## DOMS (May 18, 2010)

maniclion said:


> They'll just come back so they can get the other boot and have a pair....



Yeah, but how much are they going to like wearing a pair of boots up their ass?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Oh and once the dirty scum crank out that baby, no police or immigration people come to take mommy or daddy away.....all of them are free to stay in the USA.
> 
> .




Who the hell told you that? you know how many children born in US have their mom/dad deported? If a Illegal alien has children born on US soil it wont change the parents immigration status .The child might be a US citizen, but the parents can be deported in no time.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2010)

maniclion said:


> They'll just come back so they can get the other boot and have a pair....



a lot of americans don't understand this, they just think kicking all of them out and using force is the best solution. Again thinking with emotion and not with their head.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> seriously, is there anything practical you can do with these illegals? Apart from round them up and send them off to concentration camp?



Cheap labor. I mean I got great mechanic service from mexicans at a low rate all the time back in Florida. I also remember how 10-15 of them will live in a 2 bedroom apartment to save some money, Thats crazy living.


----------



## toyman (May 19, 2010)

Gears is FULL of IT!! There is NO WORLD CITIZEN. Try telling that to the Chinese if you're a N Korean illegally entering China... they'lle put a bullet in your head...yes, its been done, MAAANNNY TIMES!!! This is what we should do to ANTONE entering our country ILLEGALLY... you'de NEVER catch me entering a country w/o showing my ID & passport!! 'Nough said!!! I live & work with Arabs... no exceptions!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 21, 2010)

It's such an embarrassment that they come here and can't even see a doc when they get sick.  We're the richest country in the world and can't even provide healthcare for hispanic  immigrants.


----------



## bio-chem (May 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It's such an embarrassment that they come here and can't even see a doc when they get sick.  We're the richest country in the world and can't even provide healthcare for hispanic  immigrants.



i really hope this is sarcasm


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 21, 2010)

The AZ legislation and the fact that the Ast. Sec State has to apologize to the Chinese for it makes me embarrassed to be an American.  It's pretty bad when our human rights record is now on par, probably worse, than the Chinese.


----------



## bio-chem (May 21, 2010)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## GFR (May 21, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Who the hell told you that? you know how many children born in US have their mom/dad deported? If a Illegal alien has children born on US soil it wont change the parents immigration status .The child might be a US citizen, but the parents can be deported in no time.


*Told me...LMAO* I saw it, and saw it many times. None of the illegals were deported and all of them came back for more free medical care.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 21, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> *Told me...LMAO* I saw it, and saw it many times. None of the illegals were deported and all of them came back for more free medical care.



Of course, but they can be deported at anytime by immigration. Just because the hospital doesn't discriminate against illegals (by calling ICE on them) doesn't mean that their parents become US citizens because their child was born in US soil (if thats what you implied).  Similar to schools, Public education is accessible to immigrants in most (if not all ) States, they dont care about your immigration status in the country.
In other words deporting a immigrant at a hospital makes too much noise, it might get all over the news and ICE is going to look like the big bad wolf. They prefer to do it at the immigrants home or streets, also workplace. I've seen them in action, Even had to take care of a little girl because their parents got the boot back to their country of origin. ICE its all about making as little noise as possible.


----------



## GFR (May 21, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Of course, but they can be deported at anytime by immigration.


Funny how they are not deported. I see them come back month after month, even years. 

What a shame the only people in America getting free healthcare are illegal Aliens who shit on this great nation every day.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 21, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Funny how they are not deported. I see them come back month after month, even years.
> 
> What a shame the only people in America getting free healthcare are illegal Aliens who shit on this great nation every day.



Im not sure what state your on, but basically in Florida if you dont have Social security most hospital wont attend to a immigrant patient who has a minor injury, unless they are willing to pay. The United States of America lures immigrants since the beginning of time by giving them free education and free healthcare as you call it. Most illegals with social security also might get some other benefits like a drivers licence but most pay their taxes. America needed immigrants to get the cheap labor to help built this country, They use to give visas to huge familes like nothing and now its a "problem". I assure you one thing kicking them out wont fix anything, they will only come back illegally again and again. Why give education to a illegal immigrant kids if you dont want them here? I dont get hypocrite ms. Liberty, cut the free education and I assure you most parents will think twice before bringing their kids here illegally.


----------



## proffrank (May 25, 2010)

WOW, mind if I copy & distribute this... It's PRECIOUS!!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I assure you one thing kicking them out wont fix anything,



It'll fix the elevated crime and drain on resources.



HialeahChico305 said:


> they will only come back illegally again and again.



Not if we actually lockdown the borders and deny them access to everything.



HialeahChico305 said:


> Why give education to a illegal immigrant kids if you dont want them here?



Because the US is a civil first-world country.  The problem is that a bunch of third-world people have abused it and it now needs to stop.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> It'll fix the elevated crime and drain on resources.



If that is your main concern then you should be more focused african americans (since you like targeting a specific type of race or culture) who most leach off your tax money with food stamps, welfare money And flood the majority of your Jails. I never heard of a none working immigrant, the main reason they arrive to your country is to work their asses off and for cheap. The only negative I find in that is that most don't pay taxes.



DOMS said:


> if we actually lockdown the borders and deny them access to everything.



Lockdown the borders? more and more tunnels are being found near the mexicans borders. Also the amount of cuban immigrants (and Caribbean immigrants) that arrive to the shores of miami is another issue that should be of your concern also? Again if you try to just say fuck all of them and strengthen your borders it wont fix the problem, people will just find new ways to get in US soil. There will be always someone in the USA looking to employee immigrants for the sake of cheap labor therefore attracting immigrants from all third world countries.



DOMS said:


> the US is a civil first-world country.  The problem is that a bunch of third-world people have abused it and it now needs to stop.



I agree immigration its a big issue of concern for everyone, but I think your taking the wrong approach, but only time will tell as we see what happens in Arizona.


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> If that is your main concern then you should be more focused african americans (since you like targeting a specific type of race or culture) who most leach off your tax money with food stamps, welfare money And flood the majority of your Jails. I never heard of a none working immigrant, the main reason they arrive to your country is to work their asses off and for cheap. The only negative I find in that is that most don't pay taxes.



Because,_ unlike Mexicans_, black Americans are just that, Americans.



HialeahChico305 said:


> Lockdown the borders? more and more tunnels are being found near the mexicans borders. Also the amount of cuban immigrants (and Caribbean immigrants) that arrive to the shores of miami is another issue that should be of your concern also? Again if you try to just say fuck all of them and strengthen your borders it wont fix the problem, people will just find new ways to get in US soil. There will be always someone in the USA looking to employee immigrants for the sake of cheap labor therefore attracting immigrants from all third world countries.



The number of Cubans coming to the US is a small fraction of that of Mexicans.  Plus, they just can't walk here. 

Right now, the US is doing practically nothing to lock down its borders.  So you're saying when they do it won't cut back the torrent?  If so, you're in denial.  

This is how I'd like it to go down:  You move military bases along the border.  Give the military the right to police the border--with guns.  At some point, some Mexicans are going to be stupid enough to try fight their way through, and end up dead.  How much do you think the torrent will cut back when death is a real possibility of trying to sneak into the US?



HialeahChico305 said:


> I agree immigration its a big issue of concern for everyone, but I think your taking the wrong approach, but only time will tell as we see what happens in Arizona.



Wrong approach?  What's the right one?  Just open the borders?  Let anyone who asks get in?  Hell no.  With a few exceptions, third-world people do not belong in first-world countries.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Because,_ unlike Mexicans_, black Americans are just that, Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No need to open boarders or Patrol them. The border is not the problem sir (or at least not the main problem). 

Couple of steps towards stopping the urge (for immigrants) of hopping over to US soil.

-Cut the free education and healthcare for immigrants
-Increase the fines on companies that hire illegals
-No Driver licenses for any immigrant,
-Parent whos kids are immigrants and are born in USA soil will not gain automatic US citizenship etc etc.

 If people keep hiring immigrants in US soil they will keep coming back, NO MATTER WHAT. Anyways good luck with finding enough americans to work at construction sites and mechanic shops, be thankful for cheap labor at least? who will cut your grass for almost nothing? All I hear from you is negativity towards the immigration subject (while you do make some valid points) while never pointing out the positive.


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> No need to open boarders or Patrol them. The border is not the problem sir (or at least not the main problem).
> 
> Couple of steps towards stopping the urge (for immigrants) of hopping over to US soil.
> 
> ...



You have my vote!



HialeahChico305 said:


> If people keep hiring immigrants in US soil they will keep coming back, NO MATTER WHAT. Anyways good luck with finding enough americans to work at construction sites and mechanic shops, be thankful for cheap labor at least? who will cut your grass for almost nothing? All I hear from you is negativity towards the immigration subject (while you do make some valid points) while never pointing out the positive.



Cheap labor isn't worth it at the expense of the standard of living.  Cheap labor means little.  There's something called the "invisible hand."  It's a principle of a capitalist society.  It'll take care of the problem.  

Also, Mexicans only make up a small percentage of unskilled laborers.  Losing them won't have that big of an effect.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 26, 2010)

"Third world people" have better family structure, Morals and religion beliefs than most of the population in the united states (no offense, just the way I've seen it by traveling around the Caribbean and south america). Not only that your crime rate is over the roof. I think you have bigger problems to asses in the United States then putting all your energy towards the immigration issue. I love the United States but living in your country is overrated in my opinion of course, I prefer a quiet time in the venezuelan or colombian beaches with beautiful women all around making money of your country via the interwebs. Screw all that USA drama, time to visit more countries and different cultures my friend.


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> "Third world people" have better family structure, Morals and religion beliefs than most of the population in the united states (no offense, just the way I've seen it by traveling around the Caribbean and south america). Not only that your crime rate is over the roof. I think you have bigger problems to asses in the United States then putting all your energy towards the immigration issue. I love the United States but living in your country is overrated in my opinion of course, I prefer a quiet time in the venezuelan or colombian beaches with beautiful women all around making money of your country via the interwebs. Screw all that USA drama, time to visit more countries and different cultures my friend.



Wait...did you just say that the US crime rate is "over the roof" and then talk about how nice it is Venesuala and Columbia?

Holy. Fucking. Shit.

Both of those countries have a level of government corruption that makes what goes on in the US look like nothing.  Not to mention the death and destruction caused by the drug cartels.  Columbia overtook South Africa as the murder capital of the world.

Really man, think before you type.


----------



## bio-chem (May 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Wait...did you just say that the US crime rate is "over the roof" and then talk about how nice it is Venesuala and Columbia?
> 
> Holy. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> ...



this system of not being able to rep DOMS whenever I want really pisses me off


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> this system of not being able to rep DOMS whenever I want really pisses me off



If it makes you feel better, you can let me drive your Evo again.  Or you can just _give _me the Evo.  Whichever...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Wait...did you just say that the US crime rate is "over the roof" and then talk about how nice it is Venesuala and Columbia?
> 
> Holy. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> ...



I gave you two horrible examples, but I've never seen such beautiful women like there is in venezuela and colombian which might had triggered the need for me to point out their beaches.  Other than that the whole south america is pretty much nice to travel and visit, Bogota Colombia was ok while I stayed not a lot of noise, but it is a drug war country. Chile is pretty much on the rise economically and just suffered a minor setback due to the horrible earthquake. Iquitos, Peru was also quiet and fun. The point I was trying to make is that you need to stop putting so much focus and energy towards the immigrants and worry about The united states being number #1 amongst industrialized nations in murder, and number 24 according to your link. I doubt deporting a couple of people (mexicans and some immigrants) will change that. Its all about the Morals and family values of a society that help a country stay off that chart.


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> The point I was trying to make is that you need to stop putting so much focus and energy towards the immigrants and worry about The united states being number #1 amongst industrialized nations in murder, and number 24 according to your link. I doubt deporting a couple of people (mexicans and some immigrants) will change that. Its all about the Morals and family values of a society that help a country stay off that chart.



A couple of people?  There are upwards of _*20 million illegals*_.  Deporting them would have a great effect on making the nation better.

You pull up the fact " number #1 amongst industrialized nations in murder" without stopping to consider it's meaning.  Of all the developed nations, the US has the highest number of illegal immigrants.  Look at the crime caused by race and why the US has the highest murder rate of a first world nation becomes obvious.  

France has the next highest population of third world people, and guess where they place on the list of murder rates among first wold nations?  Number two.  And so on.  Iceland being the exception, because its population is so small that meaningful comparisons are skewed.

The third-world people that you say are no problem actually cause the higher murder rate (and infant mortality) that you talked about.  Hell, I lived in Arizona for three years.   There we so many Mexicans throwing babies into dumpsters, to cook to death in the summer, that it doesn't even make the news anymore.

Also, most other first world nations have an average population of a single US state.  Switzerland has a population of 7.6 million people.  That's about 2% of the US' population.

Also, other first world nations like to fudge the numbers.  In the UK, for example, if a murder charge is pleaded down, it's not counted as a murder; but it is still counted as a murder in the US.


----------



## bio-chem (May 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> If it makes you feel better, you can let me drive your Evo again.  Or you can just _give _me the Evo.  Whichever...



option 1. not option 2.


----------



## bio-chem (May 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> A couple of people?  There are upwards of _*20 million illegals*_.  Deporting them would have a great effect on making the nation better.
> 
> You pull up the fact " number #1 amongst industrialized nations in murder" without stopping to consider it's meaning.  Of all the developed nations, the US has the highest number of illegal immigrants.  Look at the crime caused by race and why the US has the highest murder rate of a first world nation becomes obvious.
> 
> ...



there is no room in debate for facts and rational thought. you will stop that right now


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> A couple of people?  There are upwards of _*20 million illegals*_.  Deporting them would have a great effect on making the nation better.
> 
> You pull up the fact " number #1 amongst industrialized nations in murder" without stopping to consider it's meaning.  Of all the developed nations, the US has the highest number of illegal immigrants.  Look at the crime caused by race and why the US has the highest murder rate of a first world nation becomes obvious.
> 
> ...



Hay caramba doms. See doms im on your side about getting this immigration mess solved, we just have different views and methods on how it should be done, but at the end have the same goal. See I wouldn't Wish even my worst enemy to travel to gringo land illegally.  Sure there is opportunity and advanced technology but who wants to be exploited (as a immigrant worker of course), have their kids go to a school with declining education level (another big issue within united states young population), declining moral values as well as religion values amongst teens, Glorified drug consumption within most communities, the list goes on. You might solve some issues if you deport all immigrants, but the problems in your country stand (just like any other country) and basically its much deeper than illegals/mexicans.


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Hay caramba doms. See doms im on your side about getting this immigration mess solved, we just have different views and methods on how it should be done, but at the end have the same goal. See I wouldn't Wish even my worst enemy to travel to gringo land illegally.  Sure there is opportunity and advanced technology but who wants to be exploited (as a immigrant worker of course), have their kids go to a school with declining education level (another big issue within united states young population), declining moral values as well as religion values amongst teens, Glorified drug consumption within most communities, the list goes on. You might solve some issues if you deport all immigrants, but the problems in your country stand (just like any other country) and basically its much deeper than illegals/mexicans.



Your idea of solving the immigration issue is to open the doors wide.  That's not solving the issue, that's just making it worse.

Even with the declining level of education in the US (partly to blame on the illegals skewing the statistics), it's still worlds better than all of Central and South America.  It's kind of like a poor person making fun of a rich person for losing 1 million dollars of his billion dollar net worth.

Glorified drug consumption?  You really aren't looking at countries in Central and South America that you're comparing the US to.  Most of the rich people their get their money from drugs.  And the average Joe covets after the lifestyle of the rich.  In this country, it's being an athlete, movie star, or lawyer.  What do you think it is in most of Central and South America?  Yes, it's drug dealers.

The only drugs that get any glorification in the US are alcohol and pot.  Every other drug is vilified.  From smoking to meth to cocaine; it's all vilified.

I'm not saying that the US' only problem is illegals, but illegals are a big and one that we can objectively fix.   The strain that illegals put on civil resources such as hospitals and welfare are enormous.  Add the incredible amount of crime on that.  They have a huge negative effect on the US.


----------



## petphotos (May 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I've never seen such beautiful women like there is in venezuela and colombian which might had triggered the need for me to point out their beaches.



This I will whole heartedly agree with. I spent 8 years in the Houston area and met a number of women from Venezuela and they were gorgeous and very nice ladies.

The rest, I have to say that there are major problems that I don't see any good answer for. It is kind of like a problem we have here with bullies in the schools. From my observations of 67 years, about the only way to cure that problem is by euthanasia. 

I have come to the conclusion that our form of government and society is self defeating and while a great idea, in practical terms will not work nearly as well as advertised.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 29, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Your idea of solving the immigration issue is to open the doors wide.  That's not solving the issue, that's just making it worse.
> 
> Even with the declining level of education in the US (partly to blame on the illegals skewing the statistics), it's still worlds better than all of Central and South America.  It's kind of like a poor person making fun of a rich person for losing 1 million dollars of his billion dollar net worth.
> 
> ...




Your view of south america its so blurry that its near impossible for you to make a accurate assumption on a land that you've never traveled nor will probably have any type of intentions on traveling or understanding in the future. You perception of a society outside your box called utah comes from the discovery channel from the assumptions your making ( People in south america strive to be drug dealers? you are way off).  Now you partly blame immigrants on your declining education and moral values? This is a joke correct? Did CNN tell you this? Christianity is quite strong outside the USA ( its also thought in most public schools unlike America) and while some disagree with that particular religion it teaches people good values, the importance of a family structure , etc. etc.


PS: I never agreed on open borders.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 29, 2010)

petphotos said:


> This I will whole heartedly agree with. I spent 8 years in the Houston area and met a number of women from Venezuela and they were gorgeous and very nice ladies.
> :



This breed of women is amazing. They have all the right qualities (down to earth, beautiful , great body, freaks in the bed). They are very opened minded and quick to tell you exactly what they want. If it wasn't for Chavez I would probably be living in venezuela right now, not only because of the women.....also because I can fill up my tank with $1. The food kinda sucks though , not a fan.


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Your view of south america its so blurry that its near impossible for you to make a accurate assumption on a land that you've never traveled nor will probably have any type of intentions on traveling or understanding in the future. You perception of a society outside your box called utah comes from the discovery channel from the assumptions your making ( People in south america strive to be drug dealers? you are way off).  Now you partly blame immigrants on your declining education and moral values? This is a joke correct? Did CNN tell you this? Christianity is quite strong outside the USA ( its also thought in most public schools unlike America) and while some disagree with that particular religion it teaches people good values, the importance of a family structure , etc. etc.
> 
> 
> PS: I never agreed on open borders.



Much like the rest of your assumptions, you're wrong, I don't live in Utah.

I get my information from a wide, wide range of sources, not from the talk box though.  I'm also not saying that all people in those areas want to be drug dealers, but it's easy to understand why many would.  It's the pinnacle of financial success in many of those places.

Since when does being Christian get you a free pass on being moral?  The Italian Mafia were devout Catholics (in practice, anyway).

Although, I will give it to you that, other than Jamaica, I have zero intentions of going to anywhere in central or south America.

You're idea of a "solution" is immigration "reform."  By reform, you mean that it should be easier to get into the US.  Which is tantamount to throwing the doors wide open.  Feel free to sugar-coat it however you want, but that's ultimately what it is.

Lastly, the illegal immigrants, who come from third-world countries, bring their third-world style of living here.  Which does fuck with so many quality of life statistics.  Or are you saying that Mexicans throwing their babies into dumpsters doesn't effect infant mortality numbers?  Or that gangs like 18th Street (the largest gang in LA and with 65,000 members nationwide), made up entirely of illegals, doesn't effect crime rates?

Justify however you want.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 5, 2010)

DOMS said:


> If it makes you feel better, you can let me drive your Evo again.  Or you can just _give _me the Evo.  Whichever...



If by Evo you are talking about a Harley Evo, then Bio just became the coolest mormon on the planet.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> If by Evo you are talking about a Harley Evo, then Bio just became the coolest mormon on the planet.



Neg.  He owns a Lancer Evo.  Dollar for dollar, one of the best cars on the road.  He let me drive it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)

And this version is several years old.





YouTube Video


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 6, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Neg.  He owns a Lancer Evo.  Dollar for dollar, one of the best cars on the road.  He let me drive it.



Did you guys hold hands and kiss as well


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Did you guys hold hands and kiss as well



No.  I told you: I only do that for you.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 6, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Did you guys hold hands and kiss as well



Of course not.  We all know Bio's take on homosexuality. 

They just spooned like any other straight men would!


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL at the last few posts. hahahhah


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

Most of the posts on this subject are either sarcastic or inspired by beck/limbaugh. Allow me to pitch my two cents in the toilet here and provide a link to THE man with the insights into foreign policy  YouTube - Noam Chomsky - No Mas Muertes!    Noam Chomsky is called the worlds most quote intellectual for a reason. Put on your patience caps cause he's old and speaks slowly. Maybe you'll give this a listen and come to understand the economic reasons driving immigration issues today. Maybe you'll completely ignore it like a bunch of racist little fucktards too. Either way, spend the money supporting welfare expense for immigrants or spend the same or more on policing the border like a totalitarian state.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

goddam jews


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> goddam jews


as always the capt'n has a point. Lets blame it on the folks that are already 6million(nazi)/20million(Bolshevik) members shy of an army. With their curly sideburns and their fancy hats *Who are you trying to fool?*


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Most of the posts on this subject are either sarcastic or inspired by beck/limbaugh. Allow me to pitch my two cents in the toilet here and provide a link to THE man with the insights into foreign policy  YouTube - Noam Chomsky - No Mas Muertes!    Noam Chomsky is called the worlds most quote intellectual for a reason. Put on your patience caps cause he's old and speaks slowly. Maybe you'll give this a listen and come to understand the economic reasons driving immigration issues today. Maybe you'll completely ignore it like a bunch of racist little fucktards too. Either way, spend the money supporting welfare expense for immigrants or spend the same or more on policing the border like a totalitarian state.



A whole lot of nothing your wrote there.

Your mother would be proud.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> A whole lot of nothing your wrote there.
> 
> Your mother would be proud.


I'll go out on a limb here and assume you didn't watch the video. My mother is on your side on this issue cause she is the same kind of hero worshiping follower. "I'll just listen to what ever the corporate shill talking heads tell me to believe". Chomsky managed to get himself on Nixon's enemy list. You know you're saying something important when the president hates your guts. Beck, limbaugh are quite safe cause the things they say fall safely within the excepted margines of american political disscussion. :: Download Free Political Documentaries And Watch Many Interesting, Controversial Free Documentary Films On That You Wont Find On The TV! :: Watch manufacturing consent and Orwell rolls in his grave. Learn about concision and how "acceptable" political disscorse is propagandised. The use of racist scapegoating is a distraction technique. Keep the people divided and conquered. The natural enemy of a governing body is the population being governed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

withoutrulers is my favourite candy-eating jew


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 22, 2010)

You guys made any progress on solving the world's problems yet?  I mean you're up to 4 pages already, you should be making progress by now FFS.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I'll go out on a limb here and assume you didn't watch the video. My mother is on your side on this issue cause she is the same kind of hero worshiping follower. "I'll just listen to what ever the corporate shill talking heads tell me to believe". Chomsky managed to get himself on Nixon's enemy list. You know you're saying something important when the president hates your guts. Beck, limbaugh are quite safe cause the things they say fall safely within the excepted margines of american political disscussion. :: Download Free Political Documentaries And Watch Many Interesting, Controversial Free Documentary Films On That You Wont Find On The TV! :: Watch manufacturing consent and Orwell rolls in his grave. Learn about concision and how "acceptable" political disscorse is propagandised. The use of racist scapegoating is a distraction technique. Keep the people divided and conquered. The natural enemy of a governing body is the population being governed.



All of that means jack shit.  I've posted fact after fact in various threads about the negative effects of illegals in this country.  

You show your idiocy by claiming the use of "racist scapegoats."  It shows you either know nothing substantive about the issue or you're in denial.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You guys made any progress on solving the world's problems yet?  I mean you're up to 4 pages already, you should be making progress by now FFS.



We're all in complete agreement that you're humanity's greatest failure.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> We're all in complete agreement that you're humanity's greatest failure.


 
Now thats funny


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> All of that means jack shit.  I've posted fact after fact in various threads about the negative effects of illegals in this country.
> 
> You show your idiocy by claiming the use of "racist scapegoats."  It shows you either know nothing substantive about the issue or you're in denial.


Fact after fact of info framed to serve agendas is still propaganda serving the masters. You're missing the larger point here. It would behove you to come to understand why these issues get discussed so loudly close to elections. They have no value, hurt no one except poor people incapable of defending themselves politically, and help to inspire knee jerk patriotism of the variety that blinds people to the true intentions of the ruling class. I really wish you'd watch that video link but i'm betting you'll just dismiss this as part of the "liberal conspiracy".


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> We're all in complete agreement that you're humanity's greatest failure.



Nope!  That would be the election of B. Husein Obama.  Withoutrulers may be runner-up though since he thinks patrolling borders equates to totalitarianism.  If the purpose is to keep people from escaping like they do in N.Korea or the old E.Germany, he might be right.  But, I didn't realize that putting up a fence to prevent unlawful entry equals totalitarianism.  In that case, I guess every nation that makes travelers entering from a foreign country pass through customs at the airport is also a totalitarian state.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Fact after fact of info framed to serve agendas is still propaganda serving the masters. You're missing the larger point here. It would behove you to come to understand why these issues get discussed so loudly close to elections. They have no value, hurt no one except poor people incapable of defending themselves politically, and help to inspire knee jerk patriotism of the variety that blinds people to the true intentions of the ruling class. I really wish you'd watch that video link but i'm betting you'll just dismiss this as part of the "liberal conspiracy".



So, what you're saying it that facts like these just...misunderstood?  Taken out of context?


 Nearly one million sex crimes are  committed by illegal immigrants.  The largest gang in the US is composed  almost entirely of illegals.
In Los Angeles, 95 percent of all  outstanding warrants for homicide  (which total 1,200 to 1,500) target  illegal aliens.
Up to two-thirds of  all fugitive felony warrants  (17,000) are for illegal aliens.
30% percent of all federal prison inmates  are illegal aliens.
 $90 billion dollars are spent each year on illegal  aliens for welfare  & social services.
 $17 billion dollars are spent each  year for education for the  American-born children of illegal aliens.
12 Americans are killed by  illegals every day, plus 13 killed by drunk Mexican drivers.

Those are facts, and just a few at that.

So please, explain to me how those facts don't matter.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nope!  That would be the election of B. Husein Obama.  Withoutrulers may be runner-up though since he thinks patrolling borders equates to totalitarianism.  If the purpose is to keep people from escaping like they do in N.Korea or the old E.Germany, he might be right.  But, I didn't realize that putting up a fence to prevent unlawful entry equals totalitarianism.  In that case, I guess every nation that makes travelers entering from a foreign country pass through customs at the airport is also a totalitarian state.



I'm in complete agreement with that!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nope!  That would be the election of B. Husein Obama.  Withoutrulers may be runner-up though since he thinks patrolling borders equates to totalitarianism.  If the purpose is to keep people from escaping like they do in N.Korea or the old E.Germany, he might be right.  But, I didn't realize that putting up a fence to prevent unlawful entry equals totalitarianism.  In that case, I guess every nation that makes travelers entering from a foreign country pass through customs at the airport is also a totalitarian state.


The purpose of a fence IS to keep people from escaping. Without a population to control what's the point of being in charge? Militarising the population with border patrols, and snitch hotlines is the fast track to totalitarianism. We will probably not ever agree on this issue but i've tried to share the info that drives my point of view. Take it or leave it.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> So, what you're saying it that facts like these just...misunderstood?  Taken out of context?
> 
> 
> Nearly one million sex crimes are  committed by illegal immigrants.  The largest gang in the US is composed  almost entirely of illegals.
> ...


Seriously, your entire argument is refuted on the video link. I'm not gonna hold my breath though.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Seriously, your entire argument is refuted on the video link. I'm not gonna hold my breath though.



I watched some of your retarded video.

He said, about a Mexican being found of in New York, "He's lucky of he doesn't end up in Guantanamo."  He's so far into his own little world that he says shit like that.  What's even more pathetic is that people like you eat it up.

Then he takes his anti-corporation mantra (that he always beats to death), and ties it into illegal immigration.  He bitched more about American economics, almost none of which has anything to do with illegals, than the so-called racism of Arizona's right to protect itself.

That video is just as pathetic as your posts.


----------



## unclem (Jun 22, 2010)

shit now how iam i going to get my fort dodge and syd group winni lol. hope it doesnt fuck with gear prices. imho


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I watched some of your retarded video.
> 
> He said, about a Mexican being found of in New York, "He's lucky of he doesn't end up in Guantanamo."  He's so far into his own little world that he says shit like that.  What's even more pathetic is that people like you eat it up.
> 
> ...


A healthy democracy requires multiple points of view. If we can't agree on this issue no harm no foul. But chomsky was saying nafta helped to devastate the mexican economy driving people north in search of work. The militarisation of the border was in anticipation of the influx of immigrants/refugees resulting from neoliberal economics being jammed down the throat of poorer countries. Nafta actually destroyed the mexican economy almost immediately. This required up till then the worlds largest bailout $50 billion dollars. The mexican government is an american lapdog taking bribes to look the other way while multinational corporation's business interests are pushed onto poor countries under the euphimism "globalisation". This was a completely onesided deal with enormous protectionary messures to assure that american business interests do not have to compete. One said messure was to put high tarriffs on the import of mexican tomatoes. The economic aspect cannot be overlooked when assessing immigration issues.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> A healthy democracy requires multiple points of view. If we can't agree on this issue no harm no foul. But chomsky was saying nafta helped to devastate the mexican economy driving people north in search of work. The militarisation of the border was in anticipation of the influx of immigrants/refugees resulting from neoliberal economics being jammed down the throat of poorer countries. Nafta actually destroyed the mexican economy almost immediately. This required up till then the worlds largest bailout $50 billion dollars. The mexican government is an american lapdog taking bribes to look the other way while multinational corporation's business interests are pushed onto poor countries under the euphimism "globalisation". This was a completely onesided deal with enormous protectionary messures to assure that american business interests do not have to compete. One said messure was to put high tarriffs on the import of mexican tomatoes. The economic aspect cannot be overlooked when assessing immigration issues.


 

Roids?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Roids?


Are you asking if i'm on cycle or are you asking about an individual with that name?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


----------



## JCtex1977 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Touchy subject*..........and everyones got an opinion.  Only makes me hungry for some _*mescan*_ food!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

JCtex1977 said:


> *Touchy subject*..........and everyones got an opinion.  Only makes me hungry for some _*mescan*_ food!


I second that


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


>


This show ain't free, say something hateful, irreverent, or racist right now goddammit!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

anus-whispering immigrants are just here to rape your house pets!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> anus-whispering immigrants are just here to rape your house pets!


Thank you, i can now die knowing atleast SOMEONE will cannibalise my corpse. What do you suppose they're whispering into those anuses? Probably taco recipes


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe it's some sort of ancient aztec curse


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm a little disappointed that the political discourse in here has flatlined but ain't that always the way. Non sequitor: Anyone ever pin their gears into their junk? I'm thinking that i'd do it for a fuck-ton of money.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

no, but I thought about main-lining viagra


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 22, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Now thats funny









Comes with:

-Butt kiss suction cut lips
-beeper headset for 24-hour boss access
-realistic head nodding action
-Fake annoying sarcastic laugh button


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 23, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Comes with:
> 
> -Butt kiss suction cut lips
> -beeper headset for 24-hour boss access
> ...


nicely done sir:


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 23, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> The purpose of a fence IS to keep people from escaping. Without a population to control what's the point of being in charge?



  The Obama regime and their state media are already doing a pretty good job of that w/out a friggin fence!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> A healthy democracy requires multiple points of view. If we can't agree on this issue no harm no foul. But chomsky was saying nafta helped to devastate the mexican economy driving people north in search of work. The militarisation of the border was in anticipation of the influx of immigrants/refugees resulting from neoliberal economics being jammed down the throat of poorer countries. Nafta actually destroyed the mexican economy almost immediately. This required up till then the worlds largest bailout $50 billion dollars. The mexican government is an american lapdog taking bribes to look the other way while multinational corporation's business interests are pushed onto poor countries under the euphimism "globalisation". This was a completely onesided deal with enormous protectionary messures to assure that american business interests do not have to compete. One said messure was to put high tarriffs on the import of mexican tomatoes. The economic aspect cannot be overlooked when assessing immigration issues.



So, it's NAFTA that has caused the exodus?   That was passed in 1994, what was the cause before that?  

Mexico is a third-world country that sits next an affluent (I'm not just talking about money) first-world country.  Sure, _NAFTA _is the reason that they're coming here in droves.  It has _nothing _to do with wanting to take advantage of someone else's prosperity.

Put another way, Mexico gained independence from Spain 18 years after the US gained its independence from the British.  In that time, the US has gone on to become the world's only superpower and Mexico's claim to fame is its exports: people and drugs.

So yes, let's blame a trade agreement for _*millions *_of Mexicans flooding into the US.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The Obama regime and their state media are already doing a pretty good job of that w/out a friggin fence!



Change you can believe in.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 23, 2010)

X2 Yes, Mexico was so prosperous before NAFTA.  Interesting how China's economy grew exponentially over a fairly short period of time when western countries established free trade and "pushed" multinational companies onto them.  Yet, the same thing destroyed Mexico's prosperous economy.

You gotta love a guy who goes around quoting Noam Chomsky as an authority on these kinds of issues.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 23, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Thank you, i can now die knowing atleast SOMEONE will cannibalise my corpse. What do you suppose they're whispering into those anuses? Probably taco recipes


 
But the war of the Aztecs and the myians over who invented the burrito
has never been solved?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 23, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Comes with:
> 
> -Butt kiss suction cut lips
> -beeper headset for 24-hour boss access
> ...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> So, it's NAFTA that has caused the exodus?   That was passed in 1994, what was the cause before that?
> 
> Mexico is a third-world country that sits next an affluent (I'm not just talking about money) first-world country.  Sure, _NAFTA _is the reason that they're coming here in droves.  It has _nothing _to do with wanting to take advantage of someone else's prosperity.
> 
> ...


It isn't just nafta causing the mass exodus, that's an oversimplification. Along with the u.s. "war on drugs", nafta, and the utilization of the imf as a racketeering operation this all culminates into what is referred to as neoliberalism. This is a project that is extremely old. Proping up corrupt governments; Mexico, nicuraugua, colombia, this is part of the "zones of influence" type of world planning. This stems all the way back from the monroe doctrine which is our source for "manifest destiny". The economic fall out resulting from neoliberal policies is called an externality like he says in the video. When you have large numbers of poor people in dire straights, you can count on the crime rate going up. The answer to the problem isn't to keep them out, it's to change our foriegn policy. Blaming the poor people looking for a way to make it is like blaming the forest for the forest fire. Blame the right people. It is always the leaders. Your hatred for obama is completely warranted, he is not the savior of humanity. But this is true of every leader, and my suspiscion is that if a republican was in office this topic wouldn't even be discussed right now. This topic is extremely partisan and helps to keep the people divided and conquered. For the record i'm an anarchist, i have no vested interest in either party.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> X2 Yes, Mexico was so prosperous before NAFTA.  Interesting how China's economy grew exponentially over a fairly short period of time when western countries established free trade and "pushed" multinational companies onto them.  Yet, the same thing destroyed Mexico's prosperous economy.
> 
> You gotta love a guy who goes around quoting Noam Chomsky as an authority on these kinds of issues.


who would you say is more authoritative on this issue than chomsky? Beck, Limbaugh, savage, alex jones? I've yet to find someone who holds a candle to chomsky's insight. Howard Zinn wrote a book called "A People's History of the United States". I reccomend you read it. Your mockery of chomsky leads me to believe your opinion has been given to you by a t.v. personality. Maybe i'm wrong. I sincerely doubt you've read enough of chomsky's work to refute his arguments. Have you read even one of his books? Hegemony or survival, Failed States, Profit over people, 911, Perilous power. I've read more than a few. I'm no hero worshiper, the moment i find a fault i'll pounce on him like a three legged deer. So far his analysis is peerless. His book Understanding Power has so many works sited and notes, that it had to have an online index or the book would have been to thick to bind. His research is relentless. You should give him a read.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 24, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> who would you say is more authoritative on this issue than chomsky? Beck, Limbaugh, savage, alex jones? I've yet to find someone who holds a candle to chomsky's insight. Howard Zinn wrote a book called "A People's History of the United States". I reccomend you read it. Your mockery of chomsky leads me to believe your opinion has been given to you by a t.v. personality. Maybe i'm wrong. I sincerely doubt you've read enough of chomsky's work to refute his arguments. Have you read even one of his books? Hegemony or survival, Failed States, Profit over people, 911, Perilous power. I've read more than a few. I'm no hero worshiper, the moment i find a fault i'll pounce on him like a three legged deer. So far his analysis is peerless. His book Understanding Power has so many works sited and notes, that it had to have an online index or the book would have been to thick to bind. His research is relentless. You should give him a read.


Chomsky is a hard core liberal anything he says has to be taken with a pound of salt








edit..that dirty,spic jew


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Chomsky is a hard core liberal anything he says has to be taken with a pound of salt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the term "liberal" has become a catch all in american politics for anyone on the left. Chomsky is a hardcore anarchist. Anarchists are leftist by nature therefore are often lumped into the same pile as the democrats. If you read his books though you'll find he is most often more critical of the dems because of the hypocrisy associated with being supposedly leftist and still engaging in fascist state protectionary legislation. There is very little difference between dems and republicans, it mostly comes down to different jingoist rhetoric. Both parties are ruling class elites representing the interests of the ultra rich.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> It isn't just nafta causing the mass exodus, that's an oversimplification. Along with the u.s. "war on drugs", nafta, and the utilization of the imf as a racketeering operation this all culminates into what is referred to as neoliberalism. This is a project that is extremely old. Proping up corrupt governments; Mexico, nicuraugua, colombia, this is part of the "zones of influence" type of world planning. This stems all the way back from the monroe doctrine which is our source for "manifest destiny". The economic fall out resulting from neoliberal policies is called an externality like he says in the video. When you have large numbers of poor people in dire straights, you can count on the crime rate going up. The answer to the problem isn't to keep them out, it's to change our foriegn policy. Blaming the poor people looking for a way to make it is like blaming the forest for the forest fire. Blame the right people. It is always the leaders. Your hatred for obama is completely warranted, he is not the savior of humanity. But this is true of every leader, and my suspiscion is that if a republican was in office this topic wouldn't even be discussed right now. This topic is extremely partisan and helps to keep the people divided and conquered. For the record i'm an anarchist, i have no vested interest in either party.



So...just like so many inferior people, you always say it someone else's fault.  Pathetic.  

Mexico has never been any good.  It has nothing to do with NAFTA, the war on drug, or the Monroe Doctrine.  It always comes down to the culture.  Which sucks ass when it comes to Mexicans.

Did you really just blame an almost 200 year old plan?  You reach and reach and reach to make it someone else's fault.  Your moronic.

Case in point, "Blaming the poor people looking for a way to make it is like blaming the  forest for the forest fire."  Being poor excuses nothing!  Is a refuge for the individually weak.  So, in your mind, all the atrocities committed by poor people is wrong?  What the hell is wrong with your brain?

Lastly, you do realize what you're saying about Mexico, right?  That their entire existence sucks because of the actions of someone (anyone) else?  You're admitting that they are an entire nation of loser bitches. 

Good going.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2010)

Jello Biafra for President . . . if you neg me DOMS I will eat your children


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 24, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Jello Biafra for President . . . if you neg me DOMS I will eat your children


i can't believe there's someone else in here who knows about jello, mad props capt'n


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> So...just like so many inferior people, you always say it someone else's fault.  Pathetic.
> 
> Mexico has never been any good.  It has nothing to do with NAFTA, the war on drug, or the Monroe Doctrine.  It always comes down to the culture.  Which sucks ass when it comes to Mexicans.
> 
> ...


You say inferior people like every other white supremacist and then say i'm blaming someone else while you blame someone else's culture. I hardly see how you can suggest this is a superior argument. I'm blaming *us, *as in everyone in america who believes you can vote change into office. Cultural change requires mass organization of the people forcing progress onto the ruling class. This is extremely hard work and takes a lot of time. Armchair generals like your self are a dime a dozen. You think you can blame all your problems on other races and think the blame game will pay any sort of dividends. I assure you that for every race there are just as many supremacists out there arguing for the opposition. Finding common ground and working together to solve social problems can't be left to the people in charge, this takes enormous effort. Simply walling off the borders doesn't solve problems it just creates new problems. Borders are cognitive abstracts imposed upon us by the ruling class. Borders do not serve your interest unless you are extremely rich and part of the ruling elite.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 24, 2010)

For the record mexico had a flourishing culture before the spanish invasion. It is possible to blame other people for mexico's economic problems because they've been under the thumb of some other domineering culture ever since. This arrogance associated with western culture is one of the underlying reasons why we're hated. Every nation state propagandizes it's virtues and stays quiet about it's crimes, you'll have to read more to understand america's supposed superiority is the same boisterous claim made by every empire.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 24, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> For the record mexico had a flourishing culture before the spanish invasion. It is possible to blame other people for mexico's economic problems because they've been under the thumb of some other domineering culture ever since. This arrogance associated with western culture is one of the underlying reasons why we're hated. Every nation state propagandizes it's virtues and stays quiet about it's crimes, you'll have to read more to understand america's supposed superiority is the same boisterous claim made by every empire.


 
Are you high . the spanish gave them rule of law, buildings culture. food..and now look at them!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> For the record mexico had a flourishing culture before the spanish invasion. It is possible to blame other people for mexico's economic problems because they've been under the thumb of some other domineering culture ever since. This arrogance associated with western culture is one of the underlying reasons why we're hated. Every nation state propagandizes it's virtues and stays quiet about it's crimes, you'll have to read more to understand america's supposed superiority is the same boisterous claim made by every empire.



Flourishing culture?  Maybe...but it also included human sacrifice--often with infants.  I'm not so sure I'd call that "flourishing."

"It is possible to blame other people for mexico's economic problems  because they've been under the thumb of some other domineering culture  ever since."

And...your an idiot.  Mexico is populated by the descendants of Spaniards and the local people.  They *are* the people of the country.  They're under their _own thumb_.

Arrogance?  Because we have clean, paved streets?  Take care of own to a reasonable extent?  Have produced incredible products and inventions?  Have a armed police for to enforce the rights of _animals_?  While many third-world nations engage in slavery and infanticide?  The worst that the world has to offer (with the exception of embezzlement, I'd guess) are found in third-world nations.  It's not about being arrogant, it's about knowing you have something good and not wanting others to fuck it up.

I've seen you type before.  Your "solution" to the problem is to make it easier to get into the US "legally" or to give a handout to Mexico.  Both of which are ludicrous.

As for building a wall not being the solution: if you build it and enforce it with the military, it will work.  Enough Mexicans die trying to cross the border and that shit will end.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Are you high . the spanish gave them rule of law, buildings culture. food..and now look at them!



No joke.  The Spaniard brought them first-world technologies and methodologies.  In the end, they decided to fuck it up.  Boo-hoo.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 24, 2010)

DOMS said:


> No joke. The Spaniard brought them first-world technologies and methodologies. In the end, they decided to fuck it up. Boo-hoo.


 
they couldhave been great..oh you forgot the virgin population during the Aztecs were being killed during the spring and winter for good crops and warm winters


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> i can't believe there's someone else in here who knows about jello, mad props capt'n


 
when the Capt was just a mere Cabin Boy he was rocking out to DKs and Jello spoken werd ma knigg


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 25, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> when the Capt was just a mere Cabin Boy he was rocking out to DKs and Jello spoken werd ma knigg


Watcha think about the band anal cunt? If ya don't know them i'm gonna bet *you'd* be able to appreciate their art. They're on youtube. g.g. allin is also another fav. Dumb fucker had to go get dead from heroin. Jello is heavy into local politics in san francisco i think. He's got youtube videos too, real smart fella.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 25, 2010)

DOMS said:


> No joke.  The Spaniard brought them first-world technologies and methodologies.  In the end, they decided to fuck it up.  Boo-hoo.


the spaniards brought them slavery and disease. I'm wondering if your history books weren't published in the fifties.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 25, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Flourishing culture?  Maybe...but it also included human sacrifice--often with infants.  I'm not so sure I'd call that "flourishing."
> 
> "It is possible to blame other people for mexico's economic problems  because they've been under the thumb of some other domineering culture  ever since."
> 
> ...


My solution is not to make it easier for them to come in or give hand outs. My solution is to get rid of *our* crooked assed politicians and bad economic legislation to make it undesirable to leave there homes to feed their children. Once our financial backing of their corrupt government is gone then revolution by the mexican people is sure to follow. This is the natural means to a real democracy for the mexican people. Allow them the ability to run their own country without economic interference. Your solution has already been taken to task on the gaza strip where isreal walls off the entire palestinian people. Their response is just to dig smuggling tunnels into egypt. You cannot build a wall big enough to keep desperate people from feeding themselves. The cost would not only cause deficit problems but would be political suicide for every election year incumbant. Our military is already stretched thin enough in iraq and afghanistan, korean border, germany, colombia, the list seems endless. The military is not an endless supply of duct tape to fix every leak.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> the spaniards brought them slavery and disease. I'm wondering if your history books weren't published in the fifties.



Oh, it's in the history books, under the section titled: stuff we don't give a shit about.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> My solution is not to make it easier for them to come in or give hand outs. My solution is to get rid of *our* crooked assed politicians and bad economic legislation to make it undesirable to leave there homes to feed their children. Once our financial backing of their corrupt government is gone then revolution by the mexican people is sure to follow. This is the natural means to a real democracy for the mexican people. Allow them the ability to run their own country without economic interference.



  You think they're actually going to make something useful out of themselves?!  Two hundred years of shit, and they're just going to turn tht around because "someone stops interfering"?

You're missing one crucial point: that corrupt government that US is supposedly propping up, was created by the Mexicans.  No one but the people in that country put them there.

Once again, you're blaming others for their (and your own) failings.  They picked their own leaders, and they're the ones that are leaving them in charge.



withoutrulers said:


> Your solution has already been taken to task on the gaza strip where isreal walls off the entire palestinian people. Their response is just to dig smuggling tunnels into egypt. You cannot build a wall big enough to keep desperate people from feeding themselves. The cost would not only cause deficit problems but would be political suicide for every election year incumbant. Our military is already stretched thin enough in iraq and afghanistan, korean border, germany, colombia, the list seems endless. The military is not an endless supply of duct tape to fix every leak.



So...you don't really go near facts or logical thinking, do you?  For years, upwards of 600,000 Mexicans invade the US _ever year_.  The wall, even if it isn't 100% tight, will stem the flood into a tickle; which is great.

Also, unlike in Gaza, there's a huge area of open land that the Mexicans have to cross.  You patrol that will satellites, helicopter gunships, and tanks; and nothing will get through.  Also, like I said earlier, you kill enough Mexicans and many others will decided its not worth the risk.

As for being stretched thin, you simply move the military bases so that they're along the borders.  Problem solved.

And Mexico isn't just "a leak", it's the single biggest threat to the USA.  It's a problem that needs a final solution.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 25, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You think they're actually going to make something useful out of themselves?!  Two hundred years of shit, and they're just going to turn tht around because "someone stops interfering"?
> 
> You're missing one crucial point: that corrupt government that US is supposedly propping up, was created by the Mexicans.  No one but the people in that country put them there.
> 
> ...


In 1973 the cia with financial backing of several corporations, armed and funded a military coup of chile. The result was the murderous pinochet regime. This is just one example of interferrence. Mexico has not chosen their leaders anymore than the jews chose adolf. Financial and military backing of horrible regimes is part of neoliberal global planning. " You simply move the military bases so that they're along the borders"? Do you mean the bases in okinawa or the philipines? What about honduras? Just uproot multibillion dollar bases and plop them along the border. Why didn't i think of that. Problem solved, crisis averted. You keep accusing me of avoiding facts while sporting a monster delusion about the purpose of military bases. Murdering immigrants is not only politically unfeasable, but incredibly unethical. There would be mass uprising not just among the hispanics but across the country. These things are taken into consideration when laying plans for military operations. Killing someone just for being on a piece of land is so incredibly short sighted, i'm wondering why i'm even talking to you about this. Go join the border patrol racist. Maybe the refugees will eat your corpse on the way across.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> In 1973 the cia with financial backing of several corporations, armed and funded a military coup of chile. The result was the murderous pinochet regime. This is just one example of interferrence. Mexico has not chosen their leaders anymore than the jews chose adolf.



I like how you have no tangible connection between Chile and Mexico in that statement.  I'll give you credit, you're working hard to cement yourself as an asshat.

Also, I like they way that you paint the entirety of Central and South America ass US cockpuppets.  Bravo.



withoutrulers said:


> You simply move the military bases so that they're along the borders"? Do you mean the bases in okinawa or the philipines? What about honduras? Just uproot multibillion dollar bases and plop them along the border. Why didn't i think of that. Problem solved, crisis averted. You keep accusing me of avoiding facts while sporting a monster delusion about the purpose of military bases.



Well, Mr. Chewie, it'll come to shock to you that there are around 20 military bases in Texas alone, with a total population of 195,000 servicemen.  Arizona has 6 bases with 40,000 servicemen.  Even New Mexico has 4 bases with 20,000 servicemen.  Oh, and let's not forget California. They have around 39 bases with 210,000 servicemen.   All total, that's almost half a million military personnel.

And remember, we're talking about fighting Mexicans, so they really don't need that much.




withoutrulers said:


> Murdering immigrants is not only politically unfeasable, but incredibly unethical.



You can in self defense. You place the military along the border, tighten it up, and eventually, some stupid Mexicans are going to try to shoot their way through...and they'll all end up dead.  That'll happen a few times until even _they _understand that trying to force your way into the US equals death.  Thus the flood of illegals will abate.



withoutrulers said:


> There would be mass uprising not just among the hispanics but across the country.



Which is exactly what I want.  Then the problem of illegals become the foremost issue of safety in the US and they can all be rounded up and sent home. 



withoutrulers said:


> Go join the border patrol racist.



Go steal a car, wetback.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I like how you have no tangible connection between Chile and Mexico in that statement.  I'll give you credit, you're working hard to cement yourself as an asshat.
> 
> Also, I like they way that you paint the entirety of Central and South America ass US cockpuppets.  Bravo.
> 
> ...


I'll be a wetback if you be my "cockpuppet" I'm gonna steal your car to use as a roadblock to jam up the mobilization of the vigilante border patrol douchebags. Why don't you aim at a real target, like politicians?oh Thats right, you're a spineless troll who's good at offering tough talk from his barcalounger. Another racist notbig looking for attention in any form. this is you: "it's ok if you hit me daddy, it reminds me of special time with pastor bob after sunday school." You secretly harbor gay fantasies about the mexican dp action. You want two brown studs to touch wands together deep in your guts. We ain't hatin, you go girl. Let yer freak flag fly. Get the penetrada done in yer sphincter. It is an undisputed FACT that anyone who argues in favor of the border patrol is a huge flaming pole jocky.   Yer the homo in the middle


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> A little Mexican boy goes into the kitchen where his mom is baking. He puts his hand in the flour and wipes it all over his face. He says, "Mom, look - I'm a white boy!" His mom slaps him in the face and says, "Go show your father."
> 
> He goes to his dad in the living room and says, "Look Dad, I'm a white boy." His dad slaps him hard in the face and says, "Go show your grandmother."
> 
> ...



Once again, you can counter nothing I've said.  All you can try to do is drudge up conspiracy theories to validate the complete uselessness of Mexico and its people.

You mother would be proud.   Actually, she told me so when I bought some oranges from her on a off-ramp.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Once again, you can counter nothing I've said. All you can try to do is drudge up conspiracy theories to validate the complete uselessness of Mexico and its people.
> 
> You mother would be proud. Actually, she told me so when I bought some oranges from her on a off-ramp.


 
Off ramp....


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Once again, you can counter nothing I've said.  All you can try to do is drudge up conspiracy theories to validate the complete uselessness of Mexico and its people.
> 
> You mother would be proud.   Actually, she told me so when I bought some oranges from her on a off-ramp.


it's quite precious that you assume that i'm mexican because i argue on their behalf. I don't know how you made it look like you were quoting me with that racist shit but i give you an A for effort. For the record i'm so white i sunburn just opening the curtains. Your little bedfellow situation seems to hang on your every word, maybe you guys can hook up at the motel six and pray together hoping the mexican cleaning lady doesn't catch you with the fire extiguisher in your ass. Your position is so small minded that there's just no way you would be willing to read anything that challenges your conformation bias, but i've tried. Frankly i think you argue for the sake of arguing. You won't be the last person on earth with delusions of granduer, but you might be the gayest. Head on down to the border, drop trough, and let'em on in player. You'll be more happy just being who you are, A gay homosexual. Oh, that rash on your face is not poison ivy, it's herpes and it's for life.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 26, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Off ramp....


are you amazed as i am that all of your opinions seem to be summed up with emoticons?
Jersey shore must be in hiatus, good luck next season, maybe you can suggest to the producers to edit out what you say and replace it with smiley faces.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> it's quite precious that you assume that i'm mexican because i argue on their behalf. I don't know how you made it look like you were quoting me with that racist shit but i give you an A for effort. For the record i'm so white i sunburn just opening the curtains. Your little bedfellow situation seems to hang on your every word, maybe you guys can hook up at the motel six and pray together hoping the mexican cleaning lady doesn't catch you with the fire extiguisher in your ass. Your position is so small minded that there's just no way you would be willing to read anything that challenges your conformation bias, but i've tried. Frankly i think you argue for the sake of arguing. You won't be the last person on earth with delusions of granduer, but you might be the gayest. Head on down to the border, drop trough, and let'em on in player. You'll be more happy just being who you are, A gay homosexual. Oh, that rash on your face is not poison ivy, it's herpes and it's for life.



Blah, blah, blah.  You can't even come up with a good put-down.  You just get explosive diarrhoea of the mouth about all things gay. 

If you're not Mexican, then your either in a family that has Mexican in it or a middle class suburban dumbass who watched 60 minutes; and think you know something for it.  So far, you've put forth no relevant facts.  I've shown fact after fact of the negative impact of Mexicans in the US.  The cost and the crime.  You've just shown your an asshat more interested in fantasy than fact.

Although you have painted a great picture of a country of useless Mexicans.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 26, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> are you amazed as i am that all of your opinions seem to be summed up with emoticons?
> Jersey shore must be in hiatus, good luck next season, maybe you can suggest to the producers to edit out what you say and replace it with smiley faces.


 
That off ramp comment in movie Gold baby


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2010)

mexican? I though he was a mexicunt


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2010)

A dirty illegal Mexican made my Thai food today, god bless open boarders.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 27, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> mexican? I though he was a mexicunt


cunt-inue being hilarious capt'n, Dums is boring me to death with inane attempts at humor
It smells kinda vinegary in here, oh thats just DUMS opening his suck muscle again. 

I drop my testes in your mouth and then i dip, and then i dip
you put your hands upon my hips and then you sip and then you sip.
drank up knigga


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 27, 2010)

The Situation said:


> That off ramp comment in movie Gold baby


What?  speak english or get out gringo


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> What?  speak english or get out gringo



He's not a Gringo, dumbass.

You however, are an Internet coward.  You won't even say that what your race is.  There is no violence on the Internet, yet your vagina still quivers in fear.

You're still unable to counter any of the valid points I've made on why Mexicans should not be allowed in the US, that they should be expunged, and ease with which the military could keep them out.

You're a coward that can't debate.  You're the definition of useless.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> He's not a Gringo, dumbass.
> 
> You however, are an Internet coward.  You won't even say that what your race is.  There is no violence on the Internet, yet your vagina still quivers in fear.
> 
> ...


I've already said i'm white you cockbag, how many fuckin times do i need to say this. *NONE* of your points are valid cause you're seeing only part of the picture. Go play sid myers civilization and get an idea of what it's like to see the whole picture. My vagina quivers cause i haven't had a beer in ten minutes and it gets the shakes. You want to use the military to sort out every problem like every other unwitting supporter of fascism. When they play the national anthem you get chill bumps and it's time to blindly follow the leaders. Here comes doms lockstepping with the rest of the cannon fodder. Go fight the rich peoples battles, continue to serve someone elses cause obsequeous lap dog. The mexicans are just another group of people trying to make like your dumbass. Since they're brown though, apparently you can't sympathize with that. Thats fine, you'll sit all alone on cinco de mayo. Noone will play with li'l doms cause he hates brown people.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I've already said i'm white you cockbag, how many fuckin times do i need to say this.



Assuming you're not lying, I have to wonder which of the following is true: Someone in your family married a chewie (perhaps some other minority) and/or you're a white douchebag that's never had to deal with the effects of Mexicans.

You resorted to all sorts of conspiracy theories to validate Mexicans illegally coming into the US.  The only reason you'd go that far out of reality is because you have a personal stake in it that favors chewies.



withoutrulers said:


> You want to use the military to sort out every problem like every other unwitting supporter of fascism.



When you're being invaded, the military is what you use.  There are over 600,000 Mexicans spewing into the US every year and over 20,000,000 here now.  That's an invasion.  

Based on the way you used the word "fascism", you know jack shit about it.



withoutrulers said:


> The mexicans are just another group of people trying to make like your dumbass.



They're illegally invading another country and bringing it down to their third-world standards.  However, that seems to be okay with you.  With that retarded way of thinking, it means that it's okay for me to make my life better by breaking into your house and stealing whatever I want, and damaging whatever I want to get at it.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> , yet your vagina still quivers in fear.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 27, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I've already said i'm white you cockbag, how many fuckin times do i need to say this. *NONE* of your points are valid cause you're seeing only part of the picture. Go play sid myers civilization and get an idea of what it's like to see the whole picture. My vagina quivers cause i haven't had a beer in ten minutes and it gets the shakes. You want to use the military to sort out every problem like every other unwitting supporter of fascism. When they play the national anthem you get chill bumps and it's time to blindly follow the leaders. Here comes doms lockstepping with the rest of the cannon fodder. Go fight the rich peoples battles, continue to serve someone elses cause obsequeous lap dog. The mexicans are just another group of people trying to make like your dumbass. Since they're brown though, apparently you can't sympathize with that. Thats fine, you'll sit all alone on cinco de mayo. Noone will play with li'l doms cause he hates brown people.


 
2 words WHITE GUILT...Why?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>


 
love it


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 27, 2010)

The Situation said:


> 2 words WHITE GUILT...Why?


I don't feel guilty about being white i just view race as an insignificant artefact of tribal thinking and do my best to view the world the way the rulers view it so i can know the mind of my enemy. There ARE white people who have guilt issues over centuries of domineering western culture, but i'm not one of them. I don't make apologies for primitive behaviors in the past, but i do cast stones at primitive behaviors in the present. There is much use in understanding the historical context when discussing any socialogical phenomonon. But, being saddled with unneccesary guilt will serve noone's interest.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Assuming you're not lying, I have to wonder which of the following is true: Someone in your family married a chewie (perhaps some other minority) and/or you're a white douchebag that's never had to deal with the effects of Mexicans.
> 
> You resorted to all sorts of conspiracy theories to validate Mexicans illegally coming into the US.  The only reason you'd go that far out of reality is because you have a personal stake in it that favors chewies.
> 
> ...


  Professor doms, do enlighten us on fascism. Being a neonazi yourself probably provides the insiders advantage. I don't completely understand how chewie could be used as a racial slur, but that tends to be the nature of racism. Some dumbfuck with a periferal political/social view spouting wildeyed generalizations about entire swaths of the population. I think if i were mexican i'd find your slurs endeering. I don't have any vested interest in mexican culture beyond the humanist values. I live in an almost entirely mexican neighborhood and the crime rate is virtually zero. Could be a statistical anomoly, but frankly it speaks to the hyperbaly associated with immigrant issues. (chicken little) *THE IMMIGRANTS ARE COMING THE IMMIGRANTS ARE COMING!!* I've read that by 2050 nearly everyone will be brown. I'm looking forward to it so the population can be steered to the next distraction.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think this guys asian


I eat asians. 2 billion of'em, i'm just saying thats a lot of food


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 27, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I don't feel guilty about being white i just view race as an insignificant artefact of tribal thinking and do my best to view the world the way the rulers view it so i can know the mind of my enemy. There ARE white people who have guilt issues over centuries of domineering western culture, but i'm not one of them. I don't make apologies for primitive behaviors in the past, but i do cast stones at primitive behaviors in the present. There is much use in understanding the historical context when discussing any socialogical phenomonon. But, being saddled with unneccesary guilt will serve noone's interest.



I must spread around rep before giving you positve rep once again. frustrating system


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Professor doms, do enlighten us on fascism. Being a neonazi yourself probably provides the insiders advantage. I don't completely understand how chewie could be used as a racial slur, but that tends to be the nature of racism. Some dumbfuck with a periferal political/social view spouting wildeyed generalizations about entire swaths of the population. I think if i were mexican i'd find your slurs endeering. I don't have any vested interest in mexican culture beyond the humanist values. I live in an almost entirely mexican neighborhood and the crime rate is virtually zero. Could be a statistical anomoly, but frankly it speaks to the hyperbaly associated with immigrant issues. (chicken little) *THE IMMIGRANTS ARE COMING THE IMMIGRANTS ARE COMING!!* I've read that by 2050 nearly everyone will be brown. I'm looking forward to it so the population can be steered to the next distraction.



More bullshit form the Internet Vagina.

I haven't watched the news on television since 1996.  It's almost completely sensationalist, agenda-driven, politically correct, crap.  As is almost all news.

There reason I know what the effects of Mexicans have is because I've seen it with my own eyes.  A friend of mine move from Salt Lake City in '93.  Back then, there were no Mexicans in Utah.  There was also a crime rate far below the national average.  There were only two gun involved incidents that year.  One was a crime of passion (a guy walked in on his cheating wife and opened fire) and the other was a hunting accident.

Now?  There are tons of chewies.  The crime rate has sky rocketed.  The chewies are mostly located in west SLC and, even moreso, in Ogden. Care to guess where the majority of crime is in SLC?  In the whole state?  SLC is the largest city in Utah, but Ogden, which has the most chewies, has the highest crime rate.

The number of gun-related incidents has gone through the roof.  And it's always Juan or Pablo doing the shooting.  But I guess that's just media-driven hysteria, right?

I also can't help but notice that you didn't answer my question about why you are so pro-chewie.  I'm betting it's because a Mexican is putting it to someone in your family.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 28, 2010)

DOMS said:


> More bullshit form the Internet Vagina.
> 
> I haven't watched the news on television since 1996.  It's almost completely sensationalist, agenda-driven, politically correct, crap.  As is almost all news.
> 
> ...


If you'd give more than just a passing glance at what i've written you'd see that i HAVE answered this question.  Just like every other person with poor debate skills, you have kneejerk responses holstered and ready, unwilling to weigh out what your opponent has suggested. It takes years for a hardliner like your self to transition through the paradigm shift requesite to understanding these issues on a larger scale. I'll be patient while you mature as an observer.
       You said "i've seen it with my own eyes", then go on with an anecdotal testimony about how your friend lives there and what he's seen. ANECDOTE IS NOT EVIDENCE!    You want so badly to blame the crime rate on the mexicans that you'll pull any story out of your ass to make a "case". If you lived in New York, you'd be whining about the puerto ricans or the blacks. Hardliners never take into consideration the socio-political aspects of race issues. Mexicans and blacks are arrested far more often than whites. This isn't because they commit more crime, it's because the justice system is inherently racist. The entire legal system has been designed by white people and favors white people because of this.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think this guys asian


 funkin slope


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> If you'd give more than just a passing glance at what i've written you'd see that i HAVE answered this question.  Just like every other person with poor debate skills, you have kneejerk responses holstered and ready, unwilling to weigh out what your opponent has suggested. It takes years for a hardliner like your self to transition through the paradigm shift requesite to understanding these issues on a larger scale. I'll be patient while you mature as an observer.
> You said "i've seen it with my own eyes", then go on with an anecdotal testimony about how your friend lives there and what he's seen. ANECDOTE IS NOT EVIDENCE!    You want so badly to blame the crime rate on the mexicans that you'll pull any story out of your ass to make a "case". If you lived in New York, you'd be whining about the puerto ricans or the blacks. Hardliners never take into consideration the socio-political aspects of race issues. Mexicans and blacks are arrested far more often than whites. This isn't because they commit more crime, it's because the justice system is inherently racist. The entire legal system has been designed by white people and favors white people because of this.



Fair enough, looking back I can see I left some details out.  I lived in SLC for 6 months in '93 and then again from 2000-2008.  I saw the shit that Mexicans did with my own eyes.

And fuck yes, you sell-out, I will believe my eyes over anything that a media talking head bukkakes all over your mind.  I've lived in Boise since December of '07 and have seen the flood of chewies into Boise, along with the associated damage.  The same thing I saw happen in SLC.

What you've written?  You've written about nothing but conspiracy theories and doctrines that haven't seen the light of day for 200 years.  You've said that Mexico is shit (you blame it on the US) and that excuses them to come here.  

You've indicated that it's somehow wrong for the US to defend its borders or enforce its laws.  That right there shows how fucked in the head you are.  

You've also offered nothing as a solution.  What's your solution?  Send aid to country so fucked up that even its own people don't want to live there?  Easier immigration into the US?   This should be good for a laugh.

Once again, I'll post _*some*_ of the irrefutable relevant facts.  All you've offered are conspiracies and wishy-washy crap devoid of facts. 


 Nearly *one million sex crimes* are  committed by illegal  immigrants.  The largest gang in the US is composed  almost entirely of  illegals.
In Los Angeles, *95 percent* of all  outstanding warrants for *homicide*   (which total 1,200 to 1,500) target*  illegal aliens*.
Up to two-thirds of  all fugitive felony warrants  (17,000) are for  illegal aliens.
*30% percent* of all federal *prison inmates*  are illegal aliens.
 *$90 billion dollars* are spent each year on illegal  aliens for  welfare  & social services.
 *$17 billion dollars* are spent each  year for education for the   American-born children of illegal aliens.
*12 Americans are killed by  illegals every day*, plus 13 killed by  drunk Mexican drivers.
If nothing else, kicking out the chewies would save well over _117 billion dollars a year_;  And that's just from two items listed.

Mexicans are from a third-world country.  They come here and continue to be third-world people, ruining everything they touch.  Bringing down first-world culture to third-world levels.  Ultimately, it's that simple.

And I knew it!  So, which of your family members is having it put to them by a Mexican?  Your sister?  Your Brother?  Your _*Mother*_?!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 28, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Professor doms, do enlighten us on fascism. Being a neonazi yourself probably provides the insiders advantage. I don't completely understand how chewie could be used as a racial slur, but that tends to be the nature of racism. Some dumbfuck with a periferal political/social view spouting wildeyed generalizations about entire swaths of the population. I think if i were mexican i'd find your slurs endeering. I don't have any vested interest in mexican culture beyond the humanist values. I live in an almost entirely mexican neighborhood and the crime rate is virtually zero. Could be a statistical anomoly, but frankly it speaks to the hyperbaly associated with immigrant issues. (chicken little) *THE IMMIGRANTS ARE COMING THE IMMIGRANTS ARE COMING!!* I've read that by 2050 nearly everyone will be brown. I'm looking forward to it so the population can be steered to the next distraction.


 
Its zero becausethe are going out and rippingother people outside there area off. plus they don't have shit to steal


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 28, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Fair enough, looking back I can see I left some details out.  I lived in SLC for 6 months in '93 and then again from 2000-2008.  I saw the shit that Mexicans did with my own eyes.
> 
> And fuck yes, you sell-out, I will believe my eyes over anything that a media talking head bukkakes all over your mind.  I've lived in Boise since December of '07 and have seen the flood of chewies into Boise, along with the associated damage.  The same thing I saw happen in SLC.
> 
> ...


Where are you getting these "facts" cause any 5 year old knows you can mold statistics to retrofit any argument. I've offered an extremely effective answer to the problem. The problem is you are allergic to diplomacy. Economic factors carry far more weight than you seem to want to give credit for. Cuba has been stuck in the fifties technologically because of our embargos and blockaides of their most important ports. Haiti is a third world country because wilson sent in the marines and removed democratically elected officials and set up the murderous duvale regime. Clinton sent in the marines as well removing aristide from power and only allowing him back into power after he accepted neoliberal social programs that have kept haiti the poorest country in the western hemisphere. Guatamala was ransact in the fifties for the united fruit corporation becaue the government was distributing the wealth more evenly and the american companies there didn't approve. Mexico's elections have repeatedly been rejected by nearly every human rights watch group as corrupt, but the united states always says the elections were legit. That is neoliberalism in a nut shell. Proping up crooked regimes for the economic benefit of our elite interest. The recent coup in honduras is another fine example of the united states backing a corrupt regime when the entire rest of the world rejects this coup as a human rights fiasco.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 28, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Its zero becausethe are going out and rippingother people outside there area off. plus they don't have shit to steal


Why don't you sit this one out there slugger. Let the big boys talk for a while.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Where are you getting these "facts" cause any 5 year old knows you can mold statistics to retrofit any argument.



There is no way to positively spin 12 Americans dying because of illegals.  There is no way to spin $90 billion spent on social service for illegals.  

None.



withoutrulers said:


> I've offered an extremely effective answer to the problem. The problem is you are allergic to diplomacy. Economic factors carry far more weight than you seem to want to give credit for.



Okay, Señor Retard, what is the diplomatic solution?  Handouts?  Free access into the US.  You keep saying that you have some solution and have said, but you haven't.  Because you have jack shit for a solution that doesn't rob America of its rights or wealth.



withoutrulers said:


> Mexico's elections have repeatedly been rejected by nearly every human rights watch group as corrupt, but the united states always says the elections were legit.



Let me get this straight: your example of US interference in Mexico is that the Mexicans have an election and the US says, "We've got no problem?"  That's your example?!  

Also, you appear to be talking out of your ass about supposed human watch groups having a problem with elections.  I did a search and found nothing of the sort.  So, post a credible link to a valid human rights group that said that they had a problem with Mexico's elections.  The only thing that I could find were human rights groups complaining about Mexico in general.  About how bad Mexicans treat each other.  Which is not surprising.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 28, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Why don't you sit this one out there slugger. Let the big boys talk for a while.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 28, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Its zero becausethe are going out and rippingother people outside there area off. *plus they don't have shit to steal*



You are a complete Moron. I had my doubts before and gave you the benefit of the doubt, but I firmly believe you are a troll. I would ask you what state are you from, but wouldn't hold my breath for a response .


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 29, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Where are you getting these "facts" cause any 5 year old knows you can mold statistics to retrofit any argument. I've offered an extremely effective answer to the problem. The problem is you are allergic to diplomacy. Economic factors carry far more weight than you seem to want to give credit for. Cuba has been stuck in the fifties technologically because of our embargos and blockaides of their most important ports. Haiti is a third world country because wilson sent in the marines and removed democratically elected officials and set up the murderous duvale regime. Clinton sent in the marines as well removing aristide from power and only allowing him back into power after he accepted neoliberal social programs that have kept haiti the poorest country in the western hemisphere. Guatamala was ransact in the fifties for the united fruit corporation becaue the government was distributing the wealth more evenly and the american companies there didn't approve. Mexico's elections have repeatedly been rejected by nearly every human rights watch group as corrupt, but the united states always says the elections were legit. That is neoliberalism in a nut shell. Proping up crooked regimes for the economic benefit of our elite interest. The recent coup in honduras is another fine example of the united states backing a corrupt regime when the entire rest of the world rejects this coup as a human rights fiasco.



Internet arguing 101.  When your opponent brings up factual evidence, debunk his sources and change the subject.

Illegal immigration HAS negatively impacted crime and poverty in the US.  Go ahead and refute that, so I can dismiss you as a troll.  It is a fact.  The very act of coming here illegally is a crime.

As I stated earlier, I am not against immigration.  I am irish and my family came here in the 20's.  But I am wholeheartedly against ILLEGAL immigration, as should be any other citizen.

I am not a rascist, and fuck you very much for suggesting that anyone who supports border control is.  I also served my country honorably, and you can fuck off again for your underlying message that support of your government equates with sub-standard intelligence or lack of reason and logic.

We get it.  You are an anarchist.  It's cute.  I was too when I was in high school.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 29, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> who would you say is more authoritative on this issue than chomsky? Beck, Limbaugh, savage, alex jones? I've yet to find someone who holds a candle to chomsky's insight. Howard Zinn wrote a book called "A People's History of the United States". I reccomend you read it. Your mockery of chomsky leads me to believe your opinion has been given to you by a t.v. personality. Maybe i'm wrong. I sincerely doubt you've read enough of chomsky's work to refute his arguments. Have you read even one of his books? Hegemony or survival, Failed States, Profit over people, 911, Perilous power. I've read more than a few. I'm no hero worshiper, the moment i find a fault i'll pounce on him like a three legged deer. So far his analysis is peerless. His book Understanding Power has so many works sited and notes, that it had to have an online index or the book would have been to thick to bind. His research is relentless. You should give him a read.




Not Beck, Limbaugh, or Savage.  But, Newt Gingrich and Walter E. Williams http://econfaculty.gmu.edu/wew/vita.html are two who come to mind.  
Chomsky is a socialist.  I've read a few of his articles.  Like most academics, he's great at criticizing the people who are actually in leadership positions making the tough decisions.  And, like most academics, he doesn't offer much in the way of solutions.  Everywhere that socialism has failed, he just says that it was really capitalism that caused the problems.  He can't seem to point to any examples of where it has worked.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think he said he's from Arizona. Or maybe Anchorage. Not sure.


----------



## country1911 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey as long as my yard gets mowed... just sayin'.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, that is one advantage of illegal immigration.  It's always nice to be able to drive to an apt complex and pick up a coupla spics when you need some yard work done.  I've done that many times.  And those fukkers will work harder than any cracker or nigger I've ever seen.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I know. The mexican mafia recruits guys that hike from mexico, into American national forests for weed growing purposes. They have a green thumb as well as work hard


----------



## country1911 (Jul 2, 2010)

There are some really hot mexicans too.  See what ya do is, take one or two of them to a super 8 or some dive that charges by the hour, tell them you will get them a green card and AP the shit out of them.

Messican chicks will do anything for a chance at a green card.  Then when you've busted enough, tell em to go shower so they look presentable at the green card office and just GTFO.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 2, 2010)

Only a Wolverine would AP in a Super 8 and pay by the hour.  Big ballers would use it for a week and get the Messicans to cut the grass to pay for it.

Fuck blue go Bucks babeh.


----------



## country1911 (Jul 2, 2010)

oh shit here we go... fuckin OSU fan... Probably steal a mower, then sell the grass to pay for the room or a RB for a season.

And yes, I acknowledge the fact that the wolverines suck and will continue to do so until the fire rich rods dumb ass.  Should have hired Brian Kelly when they had the chance!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 6, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Internet arguing 101.  When your opponent brings up factual evidence, debunk his sources and change the subject.
> 
> Illegal immigration HAS negatively impacted crime and poverty in the US.  Go ahead and refute that, so I can dismiss you as a troll.  It is a fact.  The very act of coming here illegally is a crime.
> 
> ...


Nobody is calling you dumb for believing in your government. The vast majority of people believe in their government. I fully acknowledge i am in the minority with my views. Mass influxes of people in any region is going to have it's negative sides. Illegal or legal, the underlying reasons are always the same. Shortages of resource and competition for land and work. Nearly everyone in my family has done military service or is a cop. If you think i don't understand your perspective you're fooling yourself. Belittling me for being an anarchist doesn't further your views. Take the time to atleast understand my perspective, cause i have spent most of my life seeing the world the way you do. I am an anarchist because i wasn't born as a product of having asked for it, as a consequence of that i don't owe anyone anything. This includes loyalty, respect, or allegiance. These things are earned. Being born in a controlled stretch of land does not nessecitate allegiance. Human Rights and the Dirty War in Mexico
Mexico After The Elections: The Crisis of Legitimacy & The exhaustion of Predatory Neoliberalism - Monthly Review 
Mexico's Right-wing election fraud    For anyone interested in some good reading. I realize i'm arguing uphill and will surely make no converts, but i feel obligated to stand up for people who have virtually noone standing up for them. The influx of hispanic people isn't just mexicans. They're also nicaruaguans, hondurans, el salvadorans, and guatamalan. All of these countries are war torn and america has had a hand in their plight. If America is now suffering the backlash for our hegemony, well what would you expect?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 6, 2010)

Well spoken.  I still don't agree with you, but I no longer think you are a troll.

Also, as an aside, I don't so much believe in my government as I believe in the founding principals of my government.  After vietnam the people of our country have steadily given more and more power away to our government, and this is not the way it was intended to be.  The federal challenge to the immigration law is just further proof that our government is quite happy with igoring the voice of the people  and just doing what they want.

I don't believe in "No government" but I fully believe in "small government".


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 6, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Well spoken.  I still don't agree with you, but I no longer think you are a troll.
> 
> Also, as an aside, I don't so much believe in my government as I believe in the founding principals of my government.  After vietnam the people of our country have steadily given more and more power away to our government, and this is not the way it was intended to be.  The federal challenge to the immigration law is just further proof that our government is quite happy with igoring the voice of the people  and just doing what they want.
> 
> I don't believe in "No government" but I fully believe in "small government".


you are absolutely correct about the fed not listening to the people. John locke said the purpose of government is the protection of property. James Madison said it even more clearly when he said " the purpose of government is to protect the minority of the opulent from the majority". In effect, this means the government was established for the interests of the rich. Every supposedly benevolent action by our government has been forced upon the rulers by people organising themselves in  protest. The spirit of protest is still very much alive.


----------



## toyman (Jul 12, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Meatzak originally posted this. This is three years out of date, so the effects would be even greater now.
> 
> *What if 20 Million Illegal Aliens Vacated America?*
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh hell yes!  More states are jumping on the bandwagon.


??? *Oklahoma*: The state has already passed  a law that makes it harder for illegal immigrants to obtain IDs or  public assistance, lets police check the immigration status of anyone  they arrest, and makes it a felony to knowingly shelter or employ an  illegal immigrant.  A court has thus far barred the state from enforcing  key provisions of the law.

??? *Missouri*:     The state legislature is considering  a law that would make it unlawful for any person to conceal or  shelter "illegal aliens," and would also make it a crime for illegal  immigrants to transport themselves.  Similar local laws have in the past  been declared  unconstitutional.

??? *South Carolina*: A GOP legislator just  introduced a bill he says is "virtually the same" as Arizona's.

??? *Texas*: A Republican lawmaker has said  she plans to do the same when the legislative session starts in  January.

??? *Ohio*: Two Republicans -- one a state legislator,  the other a county sheriff -- sent  a letter recently to Gov. Ted Strickland, a Democrat, asking him to  work "to assure legislation is passed that will mirror" Arizona's.   Strickland has been non-committal.

??? *Colorado*: Scott McInnis, the presumptive GOP  nominee for governor, said  this week that if elected, he'd try to pass something "very  similar" to Arizona's bill.  

??? *Georgia*: Nathan Deal, a former congressman and GOP  gubernatorial candidate, also has  said he intends to propose similar legislation to Arizona's.

??? *Utah*: A GOP state lawmaker has  advocated a bill that would make immigrants carry proof of status,  and would ape Arizona by requiring police to question anyone they  believe is an illegal immigrant.  He says he "has the support to do it."

??? *Maryland*: A Republican state legislator has  said he plans to send a survey to state lawmakers and gubernatorial  candidates to get them on the record as to whether they support  Arizona's approach.

??? *North Carolina*: An anti-immigration leader said  this week: "I believe the chances similar legislation [to  Arizona's] will be filed here is (sic) over 95 percent likely from what  lawmakers are telling me."  Allied groups concede, though, that with a  Democratic-controlled statehouse, such a bill might not get far.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2010)

I cannot get over the federal challenge to this law in the courts.  What a waste of tax payers money.

I fucking hate our government anymore.  I love my country, but I hate our government.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I cannot get over the federal challenge to this law in the courts.  What a waste of tax payers money.
> 
> I fucking hate our government anymore.  I love my country, but I hate our government.



It's the fucking Democrat politicians.  They've always relied the Mexican votes.  Hell, they even want to legalize the illegals so that they can get more votes.

They're willing to sell out the country. They're traitors in every sense of the word.  Each and everyone of them deserves a bullet to the head.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2010)

lol @ you filthy jews!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## chriskoz39 (Jul 16, 2010)

?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 16, 2010)

getting your post number up ehh?


----------



## toyman (Jul 18, 2010)

Everyone I work with in Michigan seems to be in FAVOR of the AZ bill, even Spanish people (legal Spics!!). If ICE were to come to my Walmart, I think we would lose about 10-20% of our business, AND 90% of our THEFT would DISAPPEAR!!!!
Maybe, I'll call them!!!


----------



## toyman (Jul 18, 2010)

toyman said:


>


 

WOW... I KNEW it was BAD.. but not that bad. Thank you for the TRUTH, SIR!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

Good god, she's stupid.






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## wealthbound (Aug 17, 2010)

Guys, I know some of you don't like Jews, but they have a KILLER system on the Palestinian border... Cameras ,attatched to FULLY AUTO machineguns are continuously trained on the border. If ANYONE gets too close to the border, the soldier, usually FEMALE, locks onto the asshole Palestinian & fires until there is NO MOVEMENT!!!!! THIS IS WHAT WE NEED ON THE US-MEXICAN BORDER!!! It WORKS!!!!(Oh, buy the way, the soldier is in a climate controlled bunker)  YESSSSS!!!!!


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 17, 2010)

wealthbound said:


> Guys, I know some of you don't like Jews, but they have a KILLER system on the Palestinian border... Cameras ,attatched to FULLY AUTO machineguns are continuously trained on the border. If ANYONE gets too close to the border, the soldier, usually FEMALE, locks onto the asshole Palestinian & fires until there is NO MOVEMENT!!!!! THIS IS WHAT WE NEED ON THE US-MEXICAN BORDER!!! It WORKS!!!!(Oh, buy the way, the soldier is in a climate controlled bunker)  YESSSSS!!!!!




Have you been to Israel?...I would move from AZ in a heartbeat if my border towns looks like Jerusalem.  I've spent a decent amount of time working and studying outside the US and there are 5 countries on my "no thanks" list.  Israel is one of them.


----------



## wealthbound (Aug 19, 2010)

No, I've never been to Israel, & don't  think i want to live there..Idon't speak the language,fear of being bombed,war, etc,   you get the picture...AllI stated was their GREAT BORDER CONTROL SYSTEM...More info if I find that article...found @ a college ,pro-arab anti-Jew propaganda!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 19, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> Have you been to Israel?...I would move from AZ in a heartbeat if my border towns looks like Jerusalem. I've spent a decent amount of time working and studying outside the US and there are 5 countries on my "no thanks" list. Israel is one of them.


 been there on leave they have some hot ladys and some beaches


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ???If you come into America and you???re here illegally, guess what? There  is no catch and release. You should be detained for 14 to 21 days and  then formally deported. You come  back, guess what? You???re going to prison. That???s what we???ve got to do.???
> *Sheriff Paul Babeu*
> 
> More on McCan and Babeau @ *CNSNews.com - Arizona Sheriff Says Cops Are Being Killed by Illegal Aliens; Joins Call for U.S. Troops at Border*
> ...



About him.....



> *Mitt Romney's Arizona co-chair quits over allegations he tried to deport a Mexican ex-boyfriend*
> 
> A popular sheriff stepped down as co-chairman of Mitt Romney???s Arizona campaign Saturday over allegations he threatened to deport a Mexican ex-boyfriend who refused to keep their relationship secret.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)

Immigrants are here doing the [blow] jobs that Americans refuse to do.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 19, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Immigrants are here doing the [blow] jobs that Americans refuse to do.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Immigrants are here doing the [blow] jobs that Americans refuse to do.


 So thats what you do in NYC


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> So thats what you do in NYC



Yes, when are you coming over to mow my "lawn"?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Yes, when are you coming over to mow my "lawn"?


 I'm not mexican but i'll take the Bj..If you stoke my ball at the same time


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I'm not mexican but i'll take the Bj..If you stoke my ball at the same time



Its a date!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2012)

hahahha^^^^^^


----------

